# HAD ANYBODY SEEN DARREL?



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I HOPE UR READY BABY BOY... I'M READY 2 RUMBLE!!! 
LET'S SEE IF U CAN BEAT THESE 70/75 INCHES!!!

SO WAT IT REALLY DO?? :dunno::dunno:


PS. I KNOW UR GONNA BRING SUM OTHER H.H HOPPERS FOR BACK UP.. BUT WHO GIVES A DAAMN! 
I WILL SERVE THERE ASS 2 IF THEY WANT IT... :angry: :biggrin:  *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

last i heard he died !!!!   can anybody verify this please!!


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

:dunno: :angel:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 03:39 PM~16088725
> *I HOPE UR READY BABY BOY...  I'M READY 2 RUMBLE!!!
> LET'S SEE IF U CAN BEAT THESE 70/75 INCHES!!!
> 
> ...


MAN U AINT SHIT IM GOING TO SERV UR ASS AND UR HOLE LIL CREW !!!!U KNOW JUST LIKE EVERY ON KNOWS WE CANT BE FUCKED WITH IN THIS HOP GAME!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 02:39 PM~16088725



IM IN LA TRICK AND DONT ASK HAS ANYBODY SEEN ME LETS DO THIS 12-27 -09 OR WE CAN DO IT 12-08 09 OR SHUT THE FUCK UP IM READY SO STOP TALKING AND PULL THE FUCK UP FUN BOY AND STOP HAVING CHIO CALL JOHN TRYING 2 BY THE GAS TANK AND I HOPE YOU DONT THINK YOUR GOING 2 BEAT ME BECAUSE YOU NO CHIO CANT DO G CARS MY FRIEND AND IF HE DOES NOW I BEAT HE COPIED AL AIDS CAR OR BIG JOHN STREET LIFE BLACK MAGIC OR SOME BOADY BECAUSE THATS WHAT HE DOES SO LETS PLAY BALL LETS DO IT AND CHIO IF YOUR GOING 2 TALK SHIT DONT HAVE THE GIRLS THAT SPEND MONEY WITH YOU DO IT YOU DO IT :0 PS PULL UP OR SHUT UP BY THE WAY I DONT HAVE TIME 2 PLAY ON LAYITLOW THIS IS NOT MY SPACE I DONT WANT 2 CHAT WITH YOU SO IF YOU NOT GOING 2 PULL UP SHUT UP


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 25 2009, 07:06 PM~16089801
> *IM IN LA TRICK AND DONT ASK HAS ANYBODY SEEN ME LETS DO THIS 12-27 -09 OR WE CAN DO IT 12-08 09 OR SHUT THE FUCK UP IM READY SO STOP TALKING AND PULL THE FUCK UP FUN BOY AND STOP HAVING CHIO CALL JOHN TRYING 2 BY THE GAS TANK AND I HOPE YOU DONT THINK YOUR GOING 2 BEAT ME BECAUSE YOU NO CHIO CANT DO G CARS MY FRIEND AND IF HE DOES NOW I BEAT HE COPIED AL AIDS CAR OR BIG JOHN  STREET LIFE BLACK MAGIC OR SOME BOADY BECAUSE THATS WHAT HE DOES SO LETS PLAY BALL LETS DO IT AND CHIO IF YOUR GOING 2 TALK SHIT DONT HAVE THE GIRLS THAT SPEND MONEY WITH YOU DO IT YOU DO IT  :0  PS PULL UP OR SHUT UP BY THE WAY I DONT HAVE TIME 2 PLAY ON LAYITLOW THIS IS NOT MY SPACE I DONT WANT 2 CHAT WITH YOU SO IF YOU NOT GOING 2 PULL UP SHUT UP   [/size]
> *



:0 :0 SHIT!!!!


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 25 2009, 07:06 PM~16089801
> *IM IN LA TRICK AND DONT ASK HAS ANYBODY SEEN ME LETS DO THIS 12-27 -09 OR WE CAN DO IT 12-08 09 OR SHUT THE FUCK UP IM READY SO STOP TALKING AND PULL THE FUCK UP FUN BOY AND STOP HAVING CHIO CALL JOHN TRYING 2 BY THE GAS TANK AND I HOPE YOU DONT THINK YOUR GOING 2 BEAT ME BECAUSE YOU NO CHIO CANT DO G CARS MY FRIEND AND IF HE DOES NOW I BEAT HE COPIED AL AIDS CAR OR BIG JOHN  STREET LIFE BLACK MAGIC OR SOME BOADY BECAUSE THATS WHAT HE DOES SO LETS PLAY BALL LETS DO IT AND CHIO IF YOUR GOING 2 TALK SHIT DONT HAVE THE GIRLS THAT SPEND MONEY WITH YOU DO IT YOU DO IT  :0  PS PULL UP OR SHUT UP BY THE WAY I DONT HAVE TIME 2 PLAY ON LAYITLOW THIS IS NOT MY SPACE I DONT WANT 2 CHAT WITH YOU SO IF YOU NOT GOING 2 PULL UP SHUT UP   [/size]
> *



DAMMMMMM LIKE THAT D????


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 OK......


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

AYE CHIPP....DOES UR BOY STILL HAVE THAT FRAME


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 25 2009, 07:02 PM~16089773
> *MAN U AINT SHIT IM GOING TO SERV UR ASS AND UR HOLE LIL CREW !!!!U KNOW JUST LIKE EVERY ON KNOWS WE CANT BE FUCKED WITH IN THIS HOP GAME!!!!
> *



*I AIN'T SHIT?? :0 
U MEAN EVERY CAR U BUILT FOR STR8 GAME WAS'NT SHIT! I BEAT EVERY LAST ONE OF THEM AND I'M ABOUT 2 BEAT UR OLD WAGON WITH A G-BODY FROM STREET FAME SOON AS THEY GET THE BALLS 2 BRING IT OUT!!
I TOLD U I WOULD COME AND PLAY WITH U SOON AS I WAS DONE WITH THEM!!!
NOW I'M DONE... :biggrin: 

UR MY PATNA AND ALL BUT I DON'T KNOW LIKE EVERYONE ELSE...
MAYBE IN 08/09 YA'LL COULD'NT BE FUCKED WITH. 
BUT 2010 THINGS ARE CHANGED..
FOLKS ARE GONNA SPEAK ON STREET FAME S.D THIS YEAR!!


SEE YA SOON PIMP JUICE!! :biggrin: *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 25 2009, 07:06 PM~16089801
> *IM IN LA TRICK AND DONT ASK HAS ANYBODY SEEN ME LETS DO THIS 12-27 -09 OR WE CAN DO IT 12-08 09 OR SHUT THE FUCK UP IM READY SO STOP TALKING AND PULL THE FUCK UP FUN BOY AND STOP HAVING CHIO CALL JOHN TRYING 2 BY THE GAS TANK AND I HOPE YOU DONT THINK YOUR GOING 2 BEAT ME BECAUSE YOU NO CHIO CANT DO G CARS MY FRIEND AND IF HE DOES NOW I BEAT HE COPIED AL AIDS CAR OR BIG JOHN  STREET LIFE BLACK MAGIC OR SOME BOADY BECAUSE THATS WHAT HE DOES SO LETS PLAY BALL LETS DO IT AND CHIO IF YOUR GOING 2 TALK SHIT DONT HAVE THE GIRLS THAT SPEND MONEY WITH YOU DO IT YOU DO IT  :0  PS PULL UP OR SHUT UP BY THE WAY I DONT HAVE TIME 2 PLAY ON LAYITLOW THIS IS NOT MY SPACE I DONT WANT 2 CHAT WITH YOU SO IF YOU NOT GOING 2 PULL UP SHUT UP   [/size]
> *





*NOW ALL OF SUDDEN U DON'T HAVE TIME 2 TALK ON LAYITLOW... :rofl:
BABY BOY U GOT 3,300 POST U POSTED & WE ALL KNOW U LIKE 2 HEAR URSELF TALK. :rant:

FUCK IT LET'S DO IT..
AND CHAIO DOES'NT NEED 2 COPY SHIT! WE ALL KNOW THAT MAN HAS BEEN DOING THIS SHIT SINCE SINCE HE WAS IN DIAPERS. COME ON NOW!!!

I TALK BECAUSE I RECALL U TALKING BIG ONCE BEFORE, AND LIKE I SAID WHEN I WAS DONE WITH STR8 GAME I WAS COMING 2 SEE U!!

WHERE WE MEETING AT? I'M SUPPOSE 2 HOP WITH YA'LLS OLD WAGON THIS WEEK. HOW ABOUT U COME DOWN AND I HOP AGAINST BOTH OF YA'LL!!!*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

FUCK IT LETS DO THIS COPY THESE INCHES HOME BOY COPY COPY COPY BLAH BLAH BLAH IS THAT ALL YOU GUYS TALK ABOUT GET OVER IT SEE YOU SUNDAY IF ITS LIKE THAT!!!!! YOU KNOW THE SPOT SEARS OFF JAMACHA RD SPRING VALLY.... IT IS WHAT IT IS!!!!! UR RIGHT PULL UP OR SHUT UP I THOUGHT I NEEDED MORE WEIGHT BUT THAT WOULD JUST BE COPYING YOU!!! RIGHT!!!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOU KNOW HOW TO GET DOWN HERE!!!!!! WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ITS GOING DOWN THEN RIGHT!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 25 2009, 08:06 PM~16089801
> *IM IN LA TRICK AND DONT ASK HAS ANYBODY SEEN ME LETS DO THIS 12-27 -09 OR WE CAN DO IT 12-08 09 OR SHUT THE FUCK UP IM READY SO STOP TALKING AND PULL THE FUCK UP FUN BOY AND STOP HAVING CHIO CALL JOHN TRYING 2 BY THE GAS TANK AND I HOPE YOU DONT THINK YOUR GOING 2 BEAT ME BECAUSE YOU NO CHIO CANT DO G CARS MY FRIEND AND IF HE DOES NOW I BEAT HE COPIED AL AIDS CAR OR BIG JOHN  STREET LIFE BLACK MAGIC OR SOME BOADY BECAUSE THATS WHAT HE DOES SO LETS PLAY BALL LETS DO IT AND CHIO IF YOUR GOING 2 TALK SHIT DONT HAVE THE GIRLS THAT SPEND MONEY WITH YOU DO IT YOU DO IT  :0  PS PULL UP OR SHUT UP BY THE WAY I DONT HAVE TIME 2 PLAY ON LAYITLOW THIS IS NOT MY SPACE I DONT WANT 2 CHAT WITH YOU SO IF YOU NOT GOING 2 PULL UP SHUT UP
> *



[/SIZE] :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 25 2009, 09:33 PM~16090331
> *GET OFF HIS DICK!!!! :angry: :angry:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 09:07 PM~16090575
> *FUCK IT LETS DO THIS COPY THESE INCHES HOME BOY COPY COPY COPY BLAH BLAH BLAH IS THAT ALL YOU GUYS TALK ABOUT GET OVER IT SEE YOU SUNDAY IF ITS LIKE THAT!!!!! YOU KNOW THE SPOT SEARS OFF JAMACHA RD SPRING VALLY.... IT IS WHAT IT IS!!!!! UR RIGHT PULL UP OR SHUT UP I THOUGHT I NEEDED MORE WEIGHT BUT THAT WOULD JUST BE COPYING YOU!!! RIGHT!!!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA       YOU KNOW HOW TO GET DOWN HERE!!!!!!      WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ITS GOING DOWN THEN RIGHT!!!
> *



*NAA... IT AIN'T GOING DOWN!!!
HE AIN'T GONNA SHOW UP, JUST LIKE HE DID'NT SHOW UP FOR DAFFY AFTER HE TOLD ME AND OTHERS HE WAS ON HIS WAY...

HOLD ON LET ME SEE IF HE'S A DIFFERENT RIDA FIRST!

HEY D LETS DO IT SUDAY THAN AGAIN ON THE FIRST!!! :0 *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

chaio your in trouble now buddy!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

AND ON THE REAL IT SURE DID TAKE A LONG TIME FOR ALL YOU FUCKERS TO COME GET SOME YOU'ALL HADE A LONG TIME TO MELT SOME MORE LEAD TO CATCH UP!!!! STREET FAME I DIDNT HAVE TO GO TO ANOTHER MANS SHOP TO LEARN OFF HIM I DID IT ON MY OWN ....... WHEN JOHN WAS HOT YOU WERE NOT ... . . . . . . HAHAHAHAHA NEVER THOUGHT YOU WOULD PUT ME ON BLAST D IT IS WHAT IT IS!!!!











I DONT COPY SHIT!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 10:11 PM~16090614
> *chaio your in trouble now buddy!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



YOU CARS THE HIGHEST THING ALL STARS GOT FUCK IT I DONT GIVE A SHIT NOMORE!!! BRING IT ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 09:11 PM~16090614
> *chaio your in trouble now buddy!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *




*TROUBLE....
CUTT IT OUT PLEASE HAPPY!! :uh: 
U KNOW LIKE I KNOW CHAIO BEEN DOING THIS SHIT FOR MANY MOONS HOMIE!
IF ANYTHING THERE IN TROUBLE.. :biggrin: *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 08:12 PM~16090617
> *AND ON THE REAL IT SURE DID TAKE A LONG TIME FOR ALL YOU FUCKERS TO COME GET SOME          YOU'ALL HADE A LONG TIME TO MELT SOME MORE LEAD TO CATCH UP!!!!  STREET FAME I DIDNT HAVE TO GO TO ANOTHER MANS SHOP TO LEARN OFF HIM I DID IT ON MY OWN .......  WHEN JOHN WAS HOT YOU WERE NOT  ... . . . . . .    HAHAHAHAHA  NEVER THOUGHT YOU WOULD PUT ME ON BLAST D IT IS WHAT IT IS!!!!
> I DONT COPY SHIT!!!
> *



you copied my trunk in the impala!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 08:19 PM~16090684
> *TROUBLE....
> CUTT IT OUT PLEASE HAPPY!!  :uh:
> U KNOW LIKE I KNOW CHAIO BEEN DOING THIS SHIT FOR MANY MOONS HOMIE!
> ...



all i got to say its going to be real good on the first be carefull what you wish for!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 09:13 PM~16090632
> *YOU CARS THE HIGHEST THING ALL STARS GOT FUCK IT I DONT GIVE A SHIT NOMORE!!!  BRING IT ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 10:20 PM~16090691
> *:0  :0  :0
> you copied my trunk in the impala!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


TELL THE TRUTH HAPPY YOU HEARD I DID IT SO WHAT YOU DO COPY!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 08:22 PM~16090708
> *TELL THE TRUTH HAPPY YOU HEARD I DID IT SO WHAT YOU DO :nono: :nono: :nono: you got it twisted your lock up does look familiar!!! :0 :0 you want more sasquash!!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 08:22 PM~16090708
> *TELL THE TRUTH HAPPY YOU HEARD I DID IT SO WHAT YOU DO whats that bust your knee!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 09:21 PM~16090702
> *all i got to say its going to be real good on the first be carefull what you wish for!! :0    :0  :0  :0
> *



*I AGREE WITH U PIMP...
BUT THAT GOES FOR BOTH SIDES!!

U KNOW LIKE I KNOW IT AINT GONNA BE THAT EASY!! :nono:*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 10:24 PM~16090720
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: you got it twisted your lock up does look familiar!!! :0  :0 you want more sasquash!!
> *


ILL TELL YOU WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BRING YOU SHIT ON SUNDAY!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 IT DONT GET NO EASYER THEN THAT!!! RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

AND ALL YOU SAN DIEGO FUCKERS WITH CAR THAT AINT SAYING NOTHING !!!!!!!!!! BECAUSE YOU AINT!!! THANKS FOR THE SAN DIEGO BACK UP !!!!!!! SD STREET FAME SAID IT!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 08:25 PM~16090731
> *ILL TELL YOU WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  BRING YOU SHIT ON SUNDAY!!! :0  :0  :0  :0 IT DONT GET NO EASYER THEN THAT!!! RIGHT!!!!!
> *


its pass your bed time!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 you just might get beat!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*I CAN'T UNDERSTAND THIS COPY STUFF...

BUT FUCK IT IF U GUYS WANNA DREAM THAT.
WE ARE GONNA BEAT U WITH UR OWN SHIT!

IS THAT BETTER?*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 08:27 PM~16090750
> *AND ALL YOU SAN DIEGO FUCKERS WITH CAR THAT AINT SAYING NOTHING !!!!!!!!!!    BECAUSE YOU AINT!!! THANKS FOR THE SAN DIEGO BACK UP !!!!!!! SD STREET FAME SAID IT!!!
> *


you bunch of weenies!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 10:28 PM~16090758
> *its pass your bed time!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0 you just might get beat!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WOW IS THAT ALL YOU GOT NEY THING ELSE AM I GONNA SEE YOU SUNDAY OR WHAT ...... :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 08:29 PM~16090775
> *WOW IS THAT ALL YOU GOT NEY THING ELSE AM I GONNA SEE YOU SUNDAY OR WHAT ...... :0
> *


see you on the first i dont want you to copy anything of my deuce!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 08:29 PM~16090775
> *WOW IS THAT ALL YOU GOT NEY THING ELSE AM I GONNA SEE YOU SUNDAY OR WHAT ...... :0
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<span style='color:red'> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;125 INCHES THATS WHAT ITS GONA TAKE 2 WIN;;


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 09:28 PM~16090758
> *its pass your bed time!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0 you just might get beat!!!! :biggrin:
> *


*NO NO NO MY FRIEND!!
I KNOW UR GONNA GET BEAT.. :biggrin: :cheesy: 
I THINK U SHOULD HIT THE NAP SACK EARLY..

PS. HE CANT SLEEP THE S.D CHARGERS JUST WON!! :biggrin: *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 10:31 PM~16090786
> *TEVEN TOLD YOU WHAT I DID THEN YOU WENT AND DID IT WTF YOU CALL THAT !!!!!!!!!! :angry:*


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 09:27 PM~16090750
> *AND ALL YOU SAN DIEGO FUCKERS WITH CAR THAT AINT SAYING NOTHING !!!!!!!!!!    BECAUSE YOU AINT!!! THANKS FOR THE SAN DIEGO BACK UP !!!!!!! SD STREET FAME SAID IT!!!
> *


WAS THAT DIRECTED TWARDS ME????????


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DA NEW WORD ON DA STREET;;;DREAM TEAM SAID SO;;;


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

how about i show you my trunk!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 25 2009, 10:34 PM~16090824
> *NO!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 25 2009, 08:34 PM~16090824
> *he said all of san diego i think thats a yes!!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 25 2009, 09:34 PM~16090824
> *WAS THAT DIRECTED TWARDS ME????????
> *


*NO TRAC U SEE THE UNNOWN AT THE BOTTOM>>> :cheesy: 
PEAKIN BUT AINT SPEAKIN..*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

<span style='color:red'>;;;;;;;;winner get some of this;;;


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 10:34 PM~16090829
> *
> how about i show you my trunk!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *



I MIGHT CATCH LEAD POISON WALKING BY IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 08:36 PM~16090842
> *you big weenie!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 25 2009, 10:36 PM~16090849
> *SO WHO'S  SWANGING IT SUNDAY?????????
> *


NOT HAPPY!!! :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 25 2009, 09:34 PM~16090826
> *DA NEW WORD ON DA STREET;;;DREAM TEAM SAID SO;;;
> *



I DON'T BELEAVE IT!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 10:37 PM~16090854
> *you big weenie!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


BLOW ME!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 08:37 PM~16090853
> *I MIGHT CATCH LEAD POISON WALKING BY IT!!!!!!!!!!
> *


like your lead free!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 09:34 PM~16090829
> *
> how about i show you my trunk!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *





HEY POST IT UP PIMP I WANNA SEE IT... :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 08:37 PM~16090859
> *I DON'T BELEAVE IT!!
> *


he has a second switch like chaio does!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 08:38 PM~16090873
> *HEY POST IT UP PIMP I WANNA SEE IT...  :biggrin:
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 09:09 PM~16090593
> *GET OFF HIS DICK!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


* A FUCKTARD WERE'NT YOU SUPPOSED TO BE OFF LAYITLOW TILL THE FIRST????WELL BYE!!!!!!!!*! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 10:38 PM~16090867
> *like your lead free!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I ALREADY GOTTA WEAR ONE THESE WHEN I GO TO LA :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 10:39 PM~16090875
> *WTFUCK!!! :0*


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 09:28 PM~16090759
> *ITS LIKE U TRYING TO BE LIKE DARREL!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 09:39 PM~16090875
> *he has a second switch like chaio does!!!!!!!
> *



NAA.. HE DOES'NT!
BUT I MIGHT THO... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 25 2009, 10:40 PM~16090886
> * A FUCKTARD WERE'NT YOU SUPPOSED TO BE OFF LAYITLOW TILL THE FIRST????WELL BYE!!!!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I THINK SO!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 08:41 PM~16090893
> *BUSTED!!!! :0 : :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 10:38 PM~16090867
> *like your lead free!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


MY SYSTEM IS HOW BOUT YOU ...... HEARD YOU WENT TO THE CLINIC FOR A LEAD TREATMENT!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU WERE PISSING OUT LEAD SIKELS


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 25 2009, 09:41 PM~16090894
> *STREET FAME S.D AND I GOT MANY CARS 2 BACK MY SHIT UP!! :biggrin:*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

bamnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 25 2009, 09:36 PM~16090849
> *<span style='color:red'>;;;;;;;;winner get some of this;;;
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE MY COFFEE WITH CREAM BUT ILL TAKE THIS BLACK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 08:43 PM~16090910
> *MY SYSTEM IS HOW BOUT YOU ...... HEARD YOU WENT TO THE CLINIC FOR A LEAD TREATMENT!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  YOU WERE PISSING OUT LEAD SIKELS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 09:43 PM~16090914
> *I AM....  :uh:
> BUT I REP RE U BRINGING THAT CAPTIN SAVE A HOE MALIBU??*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 25 2009, 10:41 PM~16090894
> *ITS LIKE U TRYING TO BE LIKE DARREL!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HOW BOUT YOU PUFF CHEEKS!!! YOU BRINGING DOWN THAT BUSTED ELBOW I MEAN ELCO


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 25 2009, 10:45 PM~16090942
> *ARE U BRINGING THAT CAPTIN SAVE A HOE MALIBU??
> *


IF YOU BRING YOU ONE HIT WONDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 25 2009, 09:43 PM~16090916
> *bamnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> *



*THANKS OG AL BUT WE PLAYING WITH TRIPLE DIGITS ON THIS TOPIC... :biggrin: 
IT'S WAR TIME PIMP JUICE!!! 
AND STEFEEZY SAID IT THIS TIME! :cheesy: *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 25 2009, 09:45 PM~16090942
> *Aworking
> *


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 09:46 PM~16090950
> *HOW BOUT YOU PUFF CHEEKS!!! YOU BRINGING DOWN THAT BUSTED ELBOW I MEAN ELCO
> *


I WOULD ASK U THE SAME BUT YOU AINT EVEN GOT NO CAR.... YOU HITCHING A RIDE WITH DADDY... I MEAN LAZANO AGAIN!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 09:47 PM~16090957
> *IF YOU BRING YOU ONE HIT WONDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


THATS MORE SONGS THEN U EVER WROTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 25 2009, 10:48 PM~16090970
> *I WOULD ASK U THE SAME BUT YOU AINT EVEN GOT NO CAR.... YOU HITCHING A RIDE WITH DADDY... I MEAN LAZANO AGAIN!!!
> *


THAT IS ALL YOU PUSSES CAN SAY !!!!!!!! BUT YOU CANT GET NONE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 25 2009, 10:49 PM~16090979
> *THATS MORE SONGS THEN U EVEN WROTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


?????????????????????? GET THE WOOD OUT YOUR MOUTH!!!!AND SAY IT RIGHT!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 25 2009, 09:45 PM~16090942
> *ARE U BRINGING THAT CAPTIN SAVE A HOE MALIBU??
> *


*U MEAN SUPER MAN THEM HOES??
JUST FOR CLOWNING U JUST ADDED URSELF 2 THE LIST MY NEW HOPPIN FRIEND!! :biggrin: 

WELCOME ABOARD ANGEL BOY AND YES SUPERMAN WILL BE THERE!!*


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 09:49 PM~16090984
> *THAT IS ALL YOU PUSSES CAN SAY !!!!!!!!  BUT YOU CANT GET NONE!!! :biggrin:
> *


U MUTHA FUCKIN RIGHT, WE CANT GET NONE OF SOMETHING THAT AINT THERE?????????? YOUR CAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

on a good day</span>


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 25 2009, 10:51 PM~16091005
> *U MUTHA FUCKIN RIGHT, WE CANT GET NONE OF SOMETHING THAT AINT THERE?????????? YOUR CAR!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: BOO WHOOOOO OH FUCKEN WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CRY ME A RIVER YOU VEGAS PROSTITUTE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 09:53 PM~16091018
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: BOO WHOOOOO OH FUCKEN WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CRY ME A RIVER YOU VEGAS PROSTITUTE !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 25 2009, 10:51 PM~16091011
> * on  a  good  day</span>
> *


YEAH AL SORRY FOR FUCKING UP YOUR CAR I GUESS I DONT KNOW WHAT IM DOING HUH!!!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 25 2009, 09:47 PM~16090962
> *
> <span style='color:blue'>U MEAN 2 TELL ME THAT BETTY CAN SERVE ANGLEBOY AND HE SPEAKING!!
> WTF*


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 09:50 PM~16091004
> *U MEAN SUPER MAN THEM HOES??
> JUST FOR CLOWNING U JUST ADDED URSELF 2 THE LIST MY NEW HOPPIN FRIEND!!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 09:53 PM~16091018
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: BOO WHOOOOO OH FUCKEN WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CRY ME A RIVER YOU VEGAS PROSTITUTE !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HAHAHAHAHA U TENNESEE COP


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 09:54 PM~16091033
> *YEAH AL SORRY FOR FUCKING UP YOUR CAR I GUESS I DONT KNOW WHAT IM DOING HUH!!!!!
> 180 inches right*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 25 2009, 09:51 PM~16091005
> *U MUTHA FUCKIN RIGHT, WE CANT GET NONE OF SOMETHING THAT AINT THERE?????????? YOUR CAR!!!!!!!!!!
> *



IF I WAS U I WOULD GET A S.D SPY OUR SUMTHING. BECAUSE U ARE WAY OFF PIMP JUICE!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

don't hate da players hate da game


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 09:58 PM~16091079
> *IF I WAS U I WOULD GET A S.D SPY OUR SUMTHING. BECAUSE U ARE WAY OFF PIMP JUICE!
> *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 25 2009, 10:01 PM~16091111
> *don't hate da players  hate  da game
> *



U RIGHT ABOUT THAT O.G!! :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HOW ABOUT ALL U CATS COME OUT HERE SUNDAY OR LETS MEET IN THE MIDDLE??
I'M READY 2 BUMPER CHECK SUMBODY A.S.A.P!!
*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 25 2009, 10:56 PM~16091060
> *HAHAHAHAHA U TENNESEE COP
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

HAS ANYBODY SEEN CHAIO???


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


 STREETFAME CUSTOMZ


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Dec 25 2009, 09:41 PM~16091442
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> STREETGAY CUSTOMZ
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 10:40 PM~16091439
> *HAS ANYBODY SEEN CHAIO???
> *


*YEA I JUST SEEN HIM...
HE JUST LEFT MY HOUSE SHOWING ME THE KNEW GAME OVER PLAN!!
UR IN TROUBLE BUDDY... :0 *


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

STREET FAMERZ DOIN THE MOST IN 2010


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 09:44 PM~16091458
> *YEA I JUST SEEN HIM...
> HE JUST LEFT MY HOUSE SHOWING ME THE KNEW GAME OVER PLAN!!
> UR IN TROUBLE BUDDY...  :0
> *


I HEARD HE WAS AT THE NEAREST GAY BAR IN DOWNTOWN DIEGO HE DOING BAD!!!!!!! I KNEW IT... STREET GAY CUSTOMS !!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK YOU CALLED ME OUT STARTED 3000 TOPICS SAY THIS AND THAT HAVING CHIO CALL JOHN 10000 TIMES 4 A GAS TANK DID CHIO NOT AND YOU WANT ME 2 COOM 2 YOU AND YOU CALLING AL AID A OG COOM ON GIRL YOU A JOKE ASS NOBOADY WHY SHOULD I COOM 2 YOU NOING IM GOING 2 WIN YOU COOM 2 ME


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Dec 25 2009, 10:45 PM~16091466
> *I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!! :0*


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 10:43 PM~16091453
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


  HAHAHA ITZ FUNNY .........THATZ THE LOOK U GONNA HAVE WHEN U SEE THE SERVINGS STREETFAME HANDIN OUT ON THE FIRST :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 25 2009, 09:47 PM~16091478
> *WHAT THE FUCK YOU CALLED ME OUT STARTED 3000 TOPICS SAY THIS AND THAT HAVING CHIO CALL JOHN 10000 TIMES 4 A GAS TANK DID CHIO NOT AND YOU WANT ME 2 COOM 2 YOU AND YOU CALLING AL AID A OG COOM ON GIRL YOU A JOKE ASS NOBOADY WHY SHOULD I COOM 2 YOU NOING IM GOING 2 WIN YOU COOM 2 ME
> *



:0 
:0 
:0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Dec 25 2009, 09:48 PM~16091483
> *                    HAHAHA ITZ FUNNY .........THATZ THE LOOK U GONNA HAVE WHEN U SEE THE SERVINGS STREETFAME HANDIN OUT ON THE FIRST :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


123-124 AINT GOING TO CUT IT :0 :0 :0 :0 IM UP THERE TWO HOMEBOY DO YOUR HOMEWORK!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 10:46 PM~16091469
> *I HEARD HE WAS AT THE NEAREST GAY BAR IN DOWNTOWN DIEGO HE DOING BAD!!!!!!! I KNEW IT... STREET GAY CUSTOMS !!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


*SINCE IT'S STREET GAY CUSTOMS U SHOULD COME DOWN SUNDAY AND GET UR EASY WIN.. :biggrin: 

I'M SURE HE WILL BE WAITING!! :0 *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 09:50 PM~16091501
> *SINCE IT'S STREET GAY CUSTOMS U SHOULD COME DOWN SUNDAY AND GET UR EASY WIN..  :biggrin:
> 
> I'M SURE HE WILL BE WAITING!!  :0
> *


****!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 25 2009, 08:43 PM~16090916



70" 4 MY BOY ANGEL LMFAO YOU A REAL FUN BOY WITH THAT 1 :0


----------



## JR.70IMPALA.SD (Jul 17, 2006)

THIS IS GOING TO BE GOOD WUZ UP S.D


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 25 2009, 11:47 PM~16091478
> *WHAT THE FUCK YOU CALLED ME OUT STARTED 3000 TOPICS SAY THIS AND THAT HAVING CHIO CALL JOHN 10000 TIMES 4 A GAS TANK DID CHIO NOT AND YOU WANT ME 2 COOM 2 YOU AND YOU CALLING AL AID A OG COOM ON GIRL YOU A JOKE ASS NOBOADY WHY SHOULD I COOM 2 YOU NOING IM GOING 2 WIN YOU COOM 2 ME
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 09:49 PM~16091497
> *:0  :0
> 123-124 AINT GOING TO CUT IT :0  :0  :0  :0 IM UP THERE TWO HOMEBOY DO YOUR HOMEWORK!! :0  :0  :0
> *



HE DONT NO HOW HE IS CHIO PIT BULL HE MIGHT EVEN HAVE A TRAMP STAMP ON HIS BACK SIDE LIKE A GIRL THAT SAYS CHIO ON IT :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 25 2009, 10:47 PM~16091478
> *WHAT THE FUCK YOU CALLED ME OUT STARTED 3000 TOPICS SAY THIS AND THAT HAVING CHIO CALL JOHN 10000 TIMES 4 A GAS TANK DID CHIO NOT AND YOU WANT ME 2 COOM 2 YOU AND YOU CALLING AL AID A OG COOM ON GIRL YOU A JOKE ASS NOBOADY WHY SHOULD I COOM 2 YOU NOING IM GOING 2 WIN YOU COOM 2 ME
> *





*NO NO NO PIMP JUICE!
U CALLED ME OUT WHEN I WAS TALKING 2 BACK BUMPER JUAN REMEMBER?
AND IF WE DID WANT A GAS TANK, WATS THE BIG DEAL?
WE WERE PAYING FOR IT RIGHT?

AND FUCK IT LETS MEET HALF WAY.. *


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 10:49 PM~16091497
> *:0  :0
> 123-124 AINT GOING TO CUT IT :0  :0  :0  :0 IM UP THERE TWO HOMEBOY DO YOUR HOMEWORK!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0     ...........IF THAT HELPS U SLEEP AT NIGHT !!!!!!!!!OK :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JR.70IMPALA.SD_@Dec 25 2009, 10:52 PM~16091524
> *THIS IS GOING TO BE GOOD WUZ UP S.D
> *



*WAT IT DO S.D RIDA... :biggrin: *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 25 2009, 11:53 PM~16091528
> *HE DONT NO HOW HE IS CHIO PIT BULL HE MIGHT EVEN HAVE A TRAMP STAMP ON HIS BACK SIDE LIKE A GIRL THAT SAYS CHIO ON IT  :0 [/size]
> *



CAN YOU AT LEAST SPELL MY NAME RIGHT!!!! ITS CHAIO!


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 10:53 PM~16091529
> *NO NO NO PIMP JUICE!
> U CALLED ME OUT WHEN I WAS TALKING 2 BACK BUMPER JUAN REMEMBER?
> AND IF WE DID WANT A GAS TANK, WATS THE BIG DEAL?
> ...



:wave: 
get up out the bed ,,,,,
turn my swag on ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 11:49 PM~16091497
> *:0  :0
> 99-100 AINT GOING TO CUT IT :0  :0  :0  :0 IM UP THERE TWO HOMEBOY DO YOUR HOMEWORK!! :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 09:55 PM~16091546
> *CAN YOU AT LEAST SPELL MY NAME RIGHT!!!! ITS CHAIO!
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 25 2009, 10:53 PM~16091528
> *HE DONT NO HOW HE IS CHIO PIT BULL HE MIGHT EVEN HAVE A TRAMP STAMP ON HIS BACK SIDE LIKE A GIRL THAT SAYS CHIO ON IT  :0 [/size]
> *




*I'M CHAIO'S PIT BULL JUST LIKE UR JOHNS PIT TERRIOR!!

NOW LETS SEE WHO'S PIT DO WAT THIS SUNDAY!!!

STREET FAME PIT OR HOW HIGH PIT?

PS. U AIN'T THE ONLY ONE THAT CAN BARK PIMP JUICE, THERE OTHER DAWGZ IN THE CITY NOW!  *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 09:55 PM~16091546
> *CAN YOU AT LEAST SPELL MY NAME RIGHT!!!! ITS TODD!
> *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 11:57 PM~16091560
> *  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


----------



## JR.70IMPALA.SD (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 10:55 PM~16091541
> *WAT IT DO S.D RIDA...  :biggrin:
> *


JUST HERE COUNTING DOWN FOR THE FIRST


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

WHAT WE GOING 2 DO FA NO 100" RIDAZ ARE WE GOING 2 HOP OR TALK :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 09:58 PM~16091566
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Dec 25 2009, 10:57 PM~16091554
> *:wave:
> <span style='color:blue'>A BAY BAY... :biggrin:
> S.D WERE GONNA SUPERMAN THEM HOES!!*


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 10:58 PM~16091568
> *
> *



:wave: BUMPER AND LIGHTS CAME OUT GOOD TANKS ....

STREET FAME :thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 25 2009, 10:59 PM~16091571
> *
> HOP THIS SUNDAY AND AGAIN ON THE 1ST!!! *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 11:59 PM~16091576
> *:0  :cheesy:
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


HOWZ THE KNEE!!! :0 :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JR.70IMPALA.SD_@Dec 25 2009, 10:58 PM~16091569
> *JUST HERE COUNTING DOWN FOR THE FIRST
> *



*U MEAN COUNTING DOWN THE HRS....
IT MIGHT GO DOWN SUNDAY*!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 10:02 PM~16091594
> *HOWZ THE KNEE!!! :0  :0
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## JR.70IMPALA.SD (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 11:03 PM~16091597
> *U MEAN COUNTING DOWN THE HRS....
> IT MIGHT GO DOWN SUNDAY!!
> *


THE SOONER THE BETTER


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> *NO NO NO PIMP JUICE!
> U CALLED ME OUT WHEN I WAS TALKING 2 BACK BUMPER JUAN REMEMBER?
> AND IF WE DID WANT A GAS TANK, WATS THE BIG DEAL?
> WE WERE PAYING FOR IT RIGHT?
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Dec 25 2009, 11:01 PM~16091590
> *:wave: BUMPER AND LIGHTS CAME OUT GOOD TANKS ....
> 
> STREET FAME :thumbsup:
> *


*YEA MINES DID 2.... :0 :biggrin: 
BUT IT'S BACK 2 NORMAL NOW..*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 26 2009, 12:03 AM~16091603
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *










:0 :0 :0


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> > *NO NO NO PIMP JUICE!
> > U CALLED ME OUT WHEN I WAS TALKING 2 BACK BUMPER JUAN REMEMBER?
> > AND IF WE DID WANT A GAS TANK, WATS THE BIG DEAL?
> > WE WERE PAYING FOR IT RIGHT?
> ...


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Dec 26 2009, 12:08 AM~16091628
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: i dont have a car boo whooo


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 10:02 PM~16091593
> *U ALREADY KNOW PIMP JUICE!!
> *


*
YOU COOMING 2 THE SHOP OR CRENSHAW PLEASE LET ME NO TIME PLACE AND DATE SO I CAN SEND YOU BACK 2 SD WITH A FUCKED UP RIDE BACK FUN BOY :0 *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 26 2009, 12:10 AM~16091644
> *YOU COOMING 2 THE SHOP OR CRENSHAW PLEASE LET ME NO TIME PLACE AND DATE SO I CAN SEND YOU BACK 2 SD WITH A FUCKED UP RIDE BACK FUN BOY  :0 [/size]
> *



SO YOU CALLING ME A BITCH NOW ...............


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 11:10 PM~16091643
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: i dont have a car boo whooo
> *


D WAS A CHIPPER HE WITT BIGJOHN NOW SO HE TAKES CREDIT :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 25 2009, 11:05 PM~16091614
> *[/quote]
> AND NO IM NOT GOING 2 COOM 2 YOU YOUR A NOTHING IN THIS GAME IF IT WAS CHIO I WOULD BUT HE DONT HAVE A CAR SO I GUESS THATS OUT MR TOPIC STARTER
> *





*UR RIGHT I AM NOTHING IN THIS GAME THAT'S WHY I'M COMING 2 PULL UP ON UR BUMPER SO I CAN BECOME SUMTHIN IN THIS GAME... :rofl:

I AIN'T KNEW 2 THIS I AM VERY TRUE 2 THIS PIMP JUICE!!

SEE YA SUNDAY!!! :cheesy: *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Dec 26 2009, 12:12 AM~16091661
> *D WAS A CHIPPER HE WITT BIGJOHN NOW SO HE TAKES CREDIT :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 10:07 PM~16091624
> *YEA MINES DID 2....  :0  :biggrin:
> BUT IT'S BACK 2 NORMAL NOW..
> 
> ...



THAT PIC LOOKS LIKE YOU GIRLS HAVE A LOCK UP LIKE LA DOES WOW LETS HOPE NOT BECAUSE YOU NO IM GOING 2 TALK SHIT ABOUT THAT AND YES I STILL WANT 2 DO IT I NO WHAT THOSE CARS MAX OUT 2 WITH OUR LOCK UP MY FRIEND PLEASE GET DOWN HERE SOON :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 26 2009, 12:11 AM~16091655
> *SO YOU CALLING ME A BITCH NOW ...............
> *


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 11:07 PM~16091624
> *YEA MINES DID 2....  :0  :biggrin:
> BUT IT'S BACK 2 NORMAL NOW..
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 11:14 PM~16091672
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHEN HAVE U SEEN D IN HIS OWN CAR IN SD??????????????? AND DOING SOMETHING???????  :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 26 2009, 12:14 AM~16091678
> *THAT PIC LOOKS LIKE YOU GIRLS HAVE A LOCK UP LIKE LA DOES WOW LETS HOPE NOT BECAUSE YOU NO IM GOING 2 TALK SHIT ABOUT THAT AND YES I STILL WANT 2 DO IT I NO WHAT THOSE CARS MAX OUT 2 WITH OUR LOCK UP MY FRIEND PLEASE GET DOWN HERE SOON  :0 [/size]
> *




YOU AINT ANSWER MY QUESTION D...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 25 2009, 11:10 PM~16091644
> *YOU COOMING 2 THE SHOP OR CRENSHAW PLEASE LET ME NO TIME PLACE AND DATE SO I CAN SEND YOU BACK 2 SD WITH A FUCKED UP RIDE BACK FUN BOY  :0 [/size]
> *




*LET ME SEE WAT SUGG WANNA DO.
U KNOW I GOTTA KNOCK YA'LLS OLD WAGON OUTTA OF THE BOX FIRST.

HOPEFULLY ME AND HIM CAN DO IT 2MORROW THAN ME AND U SUNDAY OR IF HE WITH IT WE CAN BOTH HEAD UP THERE AND I CAN KILL 2 BIRDS WITH ONE STONE.. :biggrin: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 25 2009, 11:14 PM~16091678
> *THAT PIC LOOKS LIKE YOU GIRLS HAVE A LOCK UP LIKE LA DOES WOW LETS HOPE NOT BECAUSE YOU NO IM GOING 2 TALK SHIT ABOUT THAT AND YES I STILL WANT 2 DO IT I NO WHAT THOSE CARS MAX OUT 2 WITH OUR LOCK UP MY FRIEND PLEASE GET DOWN HERE SOON  :0 [/size]
> *





*U CAN'T EVEN SEE THE LOCK UP PIMP... :no:
FIRST U SAY WE DID, THAN U SAY LETS HOPE NOT!!
WHICH ONE IS IT. :dunno:

IF IT IS WHICH IT AIN'T... U SHOULD BE ABLE 2 BEAT UR OWN SHIT RIGHT?  *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Dec 25 2009, 11:15 PM~16091689
> *WHEN HAVE U SEEN D IN HIS OWN CAR IN SD??????????????? AND DOING SOMETHING???????   :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*MANY MOONS AGO WHEN HE LOST AGAINST FRED IN MY OLD CUTTY OFF OF MAIN STREET BY THE OLD GHETTO FAB... :0 :0 *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Dec 25 2009, 10:12 PM~16091661
> *D WAS A CHIPPER HE WITT BIGJOHN NOW SO HE TAKES CREDIT :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



LMFAO ME JESSIE AND MIKE D WAS THE FIRST 1 IN LA DOING 95" NOT STUCK WITH MIKE D CAR ASK ROLLIN HE HAS IT ON TAPE AND SO DOES FISH AND JOHN WAS IN JAIL SO WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT :0 BY THE WAY YOU SHOULD TAKE YOUR CAR 2 CHIO BECAUSE YOUR ON THE LIST NOW CHEERLEADER  YOU A REAL SMAT MAN NOW THE COUNT DOWN IS ON YOUR ASS 2 :angry:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Dec 25 2009, 11:15 PM~16091684
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS PIMP JUICE BUT THEY DON'T INSURE THIS TYPE OF SHIT...


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 26 2009, 12:21 AM~16091739
> *LMFAO ME JESSIE AND MIKE D WAS THE FIRST 1 IN LA DOING 95" NOT STUCK WITH MIKE D CAR ASK ROLLIN HE HAS IT ON TAPE AND SO DOES FISH AND JOHN WAS IN JAIL SO WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT  :0 BY THE WAY YOU SHOULD TAKE YOUR CAR 2 CHIO BECAUSE YOUR ON THE LIST NOW CHEERLEADER   YOU A REAL SMAT MAN NOW THE COUNT DOWN IS ON YOUR ASS 2  :angry: [/size]
> *



JOHNNY FROM MANIACOS WAS HITTEN MORE THAN THAT!! IN A REGAL!! I AINT NO BITCH D REMEMBER THAT! :angry:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 10:19 PM~16091716
> *U CAN'T EVEN SEE THE LOCK UP PIMP...  :no:
> FIRST U SAY WE DID, THAN U SAY LETS HOPE NOT!!
> WHICH ONE IS IT.  :dunno:
> ...


IF YOU DONT SEE THE ARM IN THE PIC AND SEE YOUR TIRE YOU A ASS HOLE LOOK AT YOUR PIC AND I WILL PUT MONEY ON IT THAT IT IS A HOW HIGH AND THE ALLSTARS LOCK UP MY FRIEND


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 25 2009, 11:21 PM~16091739
> *LMFAO ME JESSIE AND MIKE D WAS THE FIRST 1 IN LA DOING 95" NOT STUCK WITH MIKE D CAR ASK ROLLIN HE HAS IT ON TAPE AND SO DOES FISH AND JOHN WAS IN JAIL SO WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT  :0 BY THE WAY YOU SHOULD TAKE YOUR CAR 2 CHIO BECAUSE YOUR ON THE LIST NOW CHEERLEADER   YOU A REAL SMAT MAN NOW THE COUNT DOWN IS ON YOUR ASS 2  :angry: [/size]
> *



hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 10:23 PM~16091759
> *JOHNNY FROM MANIACOS WAS HITTEN MORE THAN THAT!! IN A REGAL!!    I AINT NO BITCH D REMEMBER THAT! :angry:
> *


YOU A ASS ASK HIM I STAYED KILLING HIM WITH MIKE D CAR AND WHEN WE TOOK THE CAR A PART HE CAME BACK DOING 93 WITH THAT REGAL AND 3 MONTHS LATER JOHN GOT OUT AND JOHN WAGON DID 100" AND LOCO4LIFE REGAL DID 104" AND BIG BOY GOT THEM BOTH SO TALK WHAT YOU NO


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 26 2009, 12:30 AM~16091806
> *YOU A ASS ASK HIM I STAYED KILLING HIM WITH MIKE D CAR AND WHEN WE TOOK THE CAR A PART HE CAME BACK DOING 93 WITH THAT REGAL AND 3 MONTHS LATER JOHN GOT OUT AND JOHN WAGON DID 100" AND LOCO4LIFE REGAL DID 104" AND BIG BOY GOT THEM BOTH SO TALK WHAT YOU NO   [/color]
> *


THATS RIGHT THAT CADDY GOT YOU GUYS SORRY I FORGOT!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 11:23 PM~16091759
> *JOHNNY FROM MANIACOS WAS HITTEN MORE THAN THAT!! IN A REGAL!!    I AINT NO BITCH D REMEMBER THAT! :angry:
> *


GET OFF HIS DICK!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 10:16 PM~16091696
> *LET ME SEE WAT SUGG WANNA DO.
> U KNOW I GOTTA KNOCK YA'LLS OLD WAGON OUTTA OF THE BOX FIRST.
> 
> ...



FUCK WHAT SUGG WANTS 2 DO WHAT DO YOU WANT 2 DO I HAVE SHIT 2 DO AND I CANT SPEND ALL MY TIME ON LAY IT LOW PLAYING WITH YOU SO LET ME NO TIME AND PLACE FUCK ITS THAT EZE :angry:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:33 AM~16091822
> *GET OFF HIS DICK!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


GET UR I SPY ASS OFF THIS TOPIC ITS FOR BIG BOYS ONLY!!! GO TO BED MIJO!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 11:31 PM~16091810
> *THATS RIGHT THAT CADDY GOT YOU GUYS SORRY I FORGOT!!
> *


AND HIS TOO!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:34 AM~16091828
> *SMACK!!!*


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 11:34 PM~16091827
> *GET UR I SPY ASS OFF THIS TOPIC ITS FOR BIG BOYS ONLY!!!  GO TO BED MIJO!!
> *


OK MIJA :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:35 AM~16091835
> *OK MIJA :0  :0
> *


I AINT HAPPY YOU CALL ME PAPI AND HIM MIJA REMEMBER!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 11:36 PM~16091840
> *I AINT HAPPY YOU CALL ME PAPI AND HIM MIJA REMEMBER!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


gay</span> you really are!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 25 2009, 11:33 PM~16091824
> *FUCK WHAT SUGG WANTS 2 DO WHAT DO YOU WANT 2 DO I HAVE SHIT 2 DO AND I CANT SPEND ALL MY TIME ON LAY IT LOW PLAYING WITH YOU SO LET ME NO TIME AND PLACE FUCK ITS THAT EZE  :angry: [/size]
> *





*FUCK IT LETS MEET AT KOOL AID, SEE IF HE WILL OPEN FOR US!!
THAT SHOULD BE FAIR SHOULD'NT IT.*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 26 2009, 12:37 AM~16091845
> *gay</span> you really are!!!
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 10:31 PM~16091810
> *THATS RIGHT THAT CADDY GOT YOU GUYS SORRY I FORGOT!!
> *



YES IT DID AND WHEN JOHN DID HIS CAR OVER WE COULD NOT FIND 1 TWO PULL UP YOU WRITE AND NOW 3YRS LATER YOU DOING GOOD 4 A COPY CAT :0 SO TELL YOUR BOY 2 TALK WHAT HE NOES AND NOT WHAT YOU TOLD HIM BECAUSE YOU JUST SAID IT JOHN WAS IN JAIL WATCH A BIG FISH AND SE WHERE JOHN WAS AT AND THEIR WAS NO HOW HIGH ON MIKES CAR AT THE TIME :0


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

EXPECT THE UNEXPECTED............STREETFAME CUTOMZ 2010



.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 26 2009, 12:38 AM~16091857
> *YES IT DID AND WHEN JOHN DID HIS CAR OVER WE COULD NOT FIND 1 TWO PULL UP YOU WRITE AND NOW 3YRS LATER YOU DOING GOOD 4 A COPY CAT  :0 SO TELL YOUR BOY 2 TALK WHAT HE NOES AND NOT WHAT YOU TOLD HIM BECAUSE YOU JUST SAID IT JOHN WAS IN JAIL WATCH A BIG FISH AND SE WHERE JOHN WAS AT AND THEIR WAS NO HOW HIGH ON MIKES CAR AT THE TIME  :0   [/size]
> *


 BUT YOU STARTED OFF WITH A HIGH LOCK UP LIKE EVERYONE ELSE........ AND THEN YOU HOOKED UP WITH JOHN!! IM NOT A HATER OR MUCH OF A SHIT TALKER JUST LET THE HIGHEST INCHES TAKE IT AT THE END OF THE DAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Dec 25 2009, 11:41 PM~16091871
> *EXPECT THE UNEXPECTED............STREETFAME CUTOMZ 2010
> .
> *



*AMEN 2 DAT!!!

MERRY X-MAS EVERYBODY!!*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 10:37 PM~16091847
> *FUCK IT LETS MEET AT KOOL AID, SEE IF HE WILL OPEN FOR US!!
> THAT SHOULD BE FAIR SHOULD'NT IT.
> *



YOU CALL HIM AND TELL ME IM NOT KOOL AID I CANT SAY YES OR NO 2 THAT SO CALL HIM AND LET ME NO YOUR THE 1 SAYING THIS AND THAT AND DONT NO WHAT THE FUCK 2 DO COOM DOW 2 LA AND WE CAN DO IT WHERE EVER OR STOP BY THE SHOP ITS COO IM READY AND SO IS THE ?  :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 26 2009, 12:43 AM~16091884
> *YOU CALL HIM AND TELL ME IM NOT KOOL AID I CANT SAY YES OR NO 2 THAT SO CALL HIM AND LET ME NO YOUR THE 1 SAYING THIS AND THAT AND DONT NO WHAT THE FUCK 2 DO COOM DOW 2 LA AND WE CAN DO IT WHERE EVER OR STOP BY THE SHOP ITS COO IM READY AND SO IS THE ?   :0 [/size]
> *



ITS KOO D THEY WONT STOP YOU AT THE WEIGHT SCALE!!!!!! YOU COULD COME DOWN SOUTH FOR THE WINTER!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 11:45 PM~16091893
> *ITS KOO D THEY WONT STOP YOU AT THE WEIGHT SCALE!!!!!!  YOU COULD COME DOWN SOUTH FOR THE WINTER!!!
> *



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 10:43 PM~16091880
> *BUT YOU STARTED OFF WITH A HIGH LOCK UP LIKE EVERYONE ELSE........ AND THEN YOU HOOKED UP WITH JOHN!!  IM NOT A HATER OR MUCH OF A SHIT TALKER JUST LET THE HIGHEST INCHES TAKE IT AT THE END OF THE DAY!! :biggrin:
> *



SEE HERE YOU GO IT WAS ME HOSS AND JOHN THAT CAME UP WITH THAT AND 2YRS LATER WE GOT EVERY SHOP AND BACK YARD AND FRONT YARD TRYING IT BUT HAY WHAT CAN I SAY OR SHOULD I SAY BIG JOHN SAO BITCHES FUCK IT IM NOT GOING 2 SAY IT YOU NO WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 11:45 PM~16091893
> *ITS KOO D THEY WONT STOP YOU AT THE WEIGHT SCALE!!!!!!  YOU COULD COME DOWN SOUTH FOR THE WINTER!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 25 2009, 11:43 PM~16091884
> *YOU CALL HIM AND TELL ME IM NOT KOOL AID I CANT SAY YES OR NO 2 THAT SO CALL HIM AND LET ME NO YOUR THE 1 SAYING THIS AND THAT AND DONT NO WHAT THE FUCK 2 DO COOM DOW 2 LA AND WE CAN DO IT WHERE EVER OR STOP BY THE SHOP ITS COO IM READY AND SO IS THE ?   :0 [/size]
> *





*FUCK IT I WILL CALL HIM!!!
AND I KNOW WAT 2 DO PIMP...
MAKE SURE I SERVE U AND EVERYTHING ELSE WILL FALL IN PLACE :biggrin: :cheesy:  

AND I TOLD U U WERE GONNA NEED SUM HOW HIGH HELP... :biggrin: *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 10:45 PM~16091893
> *ITS KOO D THEY WONT STOP YOU AT THE WEIGHT SCALE!!!!!!  YOU COULD COME DOWN SOUTH FOR THE WINTER!!!
> *


I WOULD IF YOU GET A CAR BUT YOU DONT SO I WONT  SEE IM A SMART MAN :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 26 2009, 12:50 AM~16091915
> *I WOULD IF YOU GET A CAR BUT YOU DONT SO I WONT   SEE IM A SMART MAN  :0
> *


WHAT CAN I SAY IM POOR!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 26 2009, 12:50 AM~16091915
> *I WOULD IF YOU GET A CAR BUT YOU DONT SO I WONT   SEE IM A SMART MAN  :0
> *


TRUST ME THE TICKET AINT THAT MUCH!!!!


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 10:49 PM~16091914
> *FUCK IT I WILL CALL HIM!!!
> AND I KNOW WAT 2 DO PIMP...
> MAKE SURE I SERVE U AND EVERYTHING ELSE WILL FALL IN PLACE :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> ...



YOU EZE ALL I HAVE 2 DO IS 76 " AND I GOT YOU SO WHAT HELP DO I NEED 4 YOU LOOK AT ALL YOUR POST 50"70" IM GOING 2 GIVE YOU 75 " CARS LETS BE REAL YOU A JOKE 2 ME FUN BOY :0


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Dec 25 2009, 10:52 PM~16091929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I DONT NO DO YOU HAVE A CAR ? BECAUSE IF YOU ARE SMART AS LAY IT LOW YOU SHOULD STOP Y YOU CAN THANKS OYEA YOU MIGHT GET GOOD LUCK ON THE OFF TOPIC SITE


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 25 2009, 11:53 PM~16091933
> *YOU EZE ALL I HAVE 2 DO IS 76 " AND I GOT YOU SO WHAT HELP DO I NEED 4 YOU LOOK AT ALL YOUR POST 50"70" IM GOING 2 GIVE YOU 75 " CARS LETS BE REAL YOU A JOKE 2 ME FUN BOY  :0 [/size]
> *




*
IT AIN'T THAT EASY 2 BEAT STEFEEZY PIMP JUICE.... :nono:

BUT FUCK IT COME GET THIS EASY WIN... :biggrin: *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

I LIKE THAT !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 25 2009, 11:56 PM~16091954
> *I DONT NO DO YOU HAVE A CAR ? BECAUSE IF YOU ARE SMART AS LAY IT LOW YOU SHOULD STOP Y YOU CAN THANKS OYEA YOU MIGHT GET GOOD LUCK ON THE OFF TOPIC SITE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 25 2009, 11:56 PM~16091954
> *I DONT NO DO YOU HAVE A CAR ? BECAUSE IF YOU ARE SMART AS LAY IT LOW YOU SHOULD STOP Y YOU CAN THANKS OYEA YOU MIGHT GET GOOD LUCK ON THE OFF TOPIC SITE
> *



*U TALK ALOT OF LOWRIDER SHIT... BUT I HAVE 2 ADMIT UR ONE FUNNY MOFO! :rofl::rofl:

AFTER I SERVE U. U SHOULD TRY STAND UP COMEDY.. :yes: *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

IM OUT ITS X MAS AND I DONT HAVE TIME 2 PLAY WITH YOU GIRLS I THINK I GAVE YOU GIRLS 2 MUCH TIME THIS DICK IS NOT 4 YOU AND 4 YOU FA $ NO RIDAZ MERRY X MAS 2 YOU AND YOURS AND 2 HOLE LAY IT LOW AND FA $ NO 100" RIDAZ DONT WATCH ME WATCH DVD LATE LIL 1 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU A JOKE AND A WASTE OFF TIME


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

IM FUCKEN TIERD!!


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 26 2009, 12:03 AM~16091991
> *IM OUT ITS X MAS AND I DONT HAVE TIME 2 PLAY WITH YOU GIRLS I THINK I GAVE YOU GIRLS 2 MUCH TIME THIS DICK IS NOT 4 YOU AND 4 YOU FA $ NO RIDAZ MERRY X MAS 2 YOU AND YOURS AND 2 HOLE LAY IT LOW AND FA $ NO 100" RIDAZ DONT WATCH ME WATCH DVD LATE LIL 1  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU A JOKE AND A WASTE OFF TIME
> *





*HOW CAN I BE A WASTE OF TIME WHEN I'M THE REASON U AND JOHN MADE ALL THAT S.D MONEY..























YA'LL SHOULD HAVE GAVE ME A GAS TANK,WIEGHT OR PARTS FOR FREE... :biggrin: 

AND MERRY X MAS BACK AT CHA PIMP JUICE AND TRUST ME I WONT BE A WASTE OF UR TIME.

I WILL DO WAT EVER IT TAKES 2 PUT ON FOR MY CITY... 

PS. I AIN'T ABOUT 2 WATCH SHIT BUT THIS BITCH GIVE ME SUM X MAS HEAD DATS IT AND GO STR8 2 SLEEP.*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

IM OUT :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

I JUST WANT TO KNOW DOES S.D HAVE A SINGLE PUMP FOR ME?


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 26 2009, 01:45 AM~16092183
> *I JUST WANT TO KNOW DOES S.D HAVE A SINGLE PUMP FOR ME?
> *


CAN I PUT A PUMP UNDER THE SEAT??????? AND SAY ITS A SINGLE????


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

AND COULD IT HAVE 20 BATTERYS>?????


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 26 2009, 12:52 AM~16092203
> *AND COULD IT HAVE 20 BATTERYS>?????
> *


SURE WHY NOT!!!!I HOP U WITH MY 10 BATTERYS!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 26 2009, 01:55 AM~16092215
> *SURE WHY NOT!!!!I HOP U WITH MY 10 BATTERYS!!!!
> *


SORRY BRO YOUR ASSED OUT NOBODY GOT A SINGLE FOR THAT!!! :biggrin: YOUR GONNA HOP YOURSELF ALL YEAR!!


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 26 2009, 12:57 AM~16092225
> *SORRY BRO YOUR ASSED OUT NOBODY GOT A SINGLE FOR THAT!!!  :biggrin:  YOUR GONNA HOP YOURSELF ALL YEAR!!
> *



go to sleep chaio :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Dec 26 2009, 02:07 AM~16092259
> *go to sleep chaio  :biggrin:
> *


i wish i could... i fucked up and passed out earlyer for a couple hours!!! now i cant sleep...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 11:03 PM~16091992
> *IM A FUCKEN RETARD!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 26 2009, 03:31 AM~16092412
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

dam chaio i went to sleep and your still up!!! the pookie is bad for the raza!!!!!!


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

:biggrin: FA RIDAZ i c u  :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Dec 26 2009, 12:26 PM~16094142
> *:biggrin:  FA RIDAZ  i c u   :biggrin:
> *


*
GOOD MORNING PIMP JUICE...

U READY 2 SEE SUPER MAN THEM HOES SERVE HOW HIGH'S OLD WAGON 2DAY... :biggrin: 
THAT'S IF THEY SHOW UP!! *


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 26 2009, 12:30 PM~16094160
> *
> GOOD MORNING PIMP JUICE...
> 
> ...



wat i hear :biggrin: its doing aight


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Dec 26 2009, 12:32 PM~16094175
> *wat i hear  :biggrin:  its doing aight
> *



*DOING AIGHT.... 
U KNOW STREET FAME S.D ALWAYS DOES MORE THAN AIGHT!!! :worship::worship:

U WILL SEE WAT I'M TALKING ABOUT LATER ON 2DAY, ONCE AGAIN THAT'S IF THEY SHOW UP!

I'M HOPEING 2 SERVE THEM 2DAY AND DARREL 2MORROW WITH A SMALL G-BODY!! :biggrin:  
A BAY BAY... :cheesy: *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

what time?location?


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 26 2009, 12:41 PM~16094218
> *DOING AIGHT....
> U KNOW STREET FAME S.D</span> <span style=\'color:yellow\'>ALWAYS DOES MORE THAN AIGHT!!! :worship::worship:
> 
> ...




come on steff i know i know :yes:

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 26 2009, 01:03 PM~16094391
> *what time?location?
> *


* I'M HOPING 4P.M 2DAY
I'M ON CALL PIMP JUICE!!
CALL SUGG AND GIVE ME THE 411*


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

what it do fa $ho.............................is it going down to day..... is the shop open i am down the street from it


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shiste1_@Dec 26 2009, 01:50 PM~16094671
> *what it do fa $ho.............................is it going down to day..... is the shop open i am down the street from it
> *



*U ALREADY KNOW YA FA $HO PATNA IS READY FOR WAR SHISTE1.. :biggrin: 
THE ? IS ARE THEY???

YEA IT'S OPEN, I WILL BE DOWN THERE AFTER 3:00!!

*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*WAT IT DO ALEX... :biggrin: 
HAPPY HOLIDAYS 2 U AND THE FAM HOMIE!!!*


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks same to you and yours :biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 09:28 PM~16090769
> *you bunch of weenies!!!! :0    :0  :0  :0  :0
> *




:thumbsdown:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 25 2009, 09:27 PM~16090750
> *AND ALL YOU SAN DIEGO FUCKERS WITH CAR THAT AINT SAYING NOTHING !!!!!!!!!!    BECAUSE YOU AINT!!! THANKS FOR THE SAN DIEGO BACK UP !!!!!!! SD STREET FAME SAID IT!!!
> *



hey chaio i stay reppin daygo... :thumbsup: fuck the rest!!!
p.s and to everyone else the GAME DONT STOP


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

i hope u guys have a happy new years;;;big al said;; and yea elco working;;;; big props go to street fame


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Dec 26 2009, 03:16 PM~16095393
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

HAS ANYBODY SEEN LAID BACK IN THE SACK!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

so every body got thet thang working[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[ right]]]]]]]]]]]]]]say yes if u do''''lets count da names


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 26 2009, 12:30 PM~16094160
> *
> !
> *


Cmon homie....12pgs of fuckn soap opera :angry: 



First w juan now w darrel.......r u coming down to hop or not? :angry: 


I just wanna see a hop! :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*WAT IT DO BIG JOHN I SEE YA PIMP.... :wave:

MAN I MUST SAY UR A REAL G AND ALOT OF MOFO'S HERO... :yes:
THIS CAT FROM MY OWN TOWN CALLED MY PHONE THIS MORNING SAYING HOW UR GONNA BREAK MY ASS OFF... :0 :0 
THE SAD PART IS THIS ***** DON'T KNOW WAT MY CAR OUR UR CAR IS DOING? :nono:
PLUS I BEEN ASKING FOR DARREL THE WHOLE TIME!!

WAT EVER UR DOING KEEP DOING IT HOMIE, BECAUSE THAT SHIT WAS OFF THE HOOK. :rofl:

MUCH LUV AND SEE YA SOON PIMP!! :biggrin: 

PS. A FRED SCARED MAN CAN'T NEVER WIN IN THIS GAME!!! HOW THE HELL U THINK I BEAT UR CLUB? :twak: 
WIN,LOSE OR DRAW IMMA GO PUT ON FOR MY CITY S.D!! UNLIKE U. 

DAAMN THE GAME HAS CHANGED!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 27 2009, 12:11 PM~16101437
> *Cmon homie....12pgs of fuckn soap opera  :angry:
> First w juan now w darrel.......r u coming down to hop or not? :angry:
> I just wanna see a hop!   :biggrin:
> *



*IF IT'S ALL SOAP OPERA AND U DON'T LIKE IT, STOP READING MY FRIEND!!!  

ME AND OTHERS FIND IT A NICE SOAP OPERA SERIES!! 

ONLY IF U KNEW JUAN CAN'T HANG WITH THESE INCHES AND DARREL IS TRYING 2 GET SUMONE ELSE CAR 2 HOP AGAINST ME INSTEAD OF HIS OWN.. 

YES I WILL BE THERE ON THE FIRST, IT SEEMS NO ONE ONCE 2 MEET HALF WAY!!

HERE'S SUM HOPS 2 WATCH UNTIL I MEET WITH THEM CATS PIMP JUICE.. HOPE U ENJOY MUFASA*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61r1FMcpRS4


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 27 2009, 12:15 PM~16101940
> *WAT IT DO BIG JOHN I SEE YA PIMP....  :wave:
> 
> MAN I MUST SAY UR A REAL G AND ALOT OF MOFO'S HERO... :yes:
> ...


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 27 2009, 11:11 AM~16101437
> *Cmon homie....12pgs of fuckn soap opera  :angry:
> First w juan now w darrel.......r u coming down to hop or not? :angry:
> I just wanna see a hop!  :biggrin:
> *



mufasa whats up my boy this girl like 4 me 2 talk 2 him and shit like that i called chio today and he said the fun boy was going 2 hop big suge :angry: thats why i dont get on this shit talking shit not ready 4 the big dogs and look at what he is saying 2 john sucking his ass and trying 2 kiss it man this girl is doind bad :angry:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 27 2009, 12:27 PM~16102073
> *IF IT'S ALL SOAP OPERA AND U DON'T LIKE IT, STOP READING MY FRIEND!!!
> 
> ME AND OTHERS FIND IT A NICE SOAP OPERA SERIES!!
> ...



a clown boy stop posting up 70" cars talking 2 me you making your self look like a ass


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 27 2009, 12:27 PM~16102073
> *IF IT'S ALL SOAP OPERA AND U DON'T LIKE IT, STOP READING MY FRIEND!!!
> 
> ME AND OTHERS FIND IT A NICE SOAP OPERA SERIES!!
> ...



sumone els car stop dog you must dont no me i have cars old 1 new 1 and the list goes on a why did you say sunday we were going 2 do it and now its sunday you flaked up man stop talking about you going 2 do this and that and you no your not and just 2 let you no its my car im going 2 get you with and if i wanted 2 i can bring john c ar and fuck it up 2 if thats what i want 2 do but i dont have 2 i told you your eze so please keep my name out your mouth and go do something with your time fun boy :angry: :angry:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

so d u gona see pimp juice 2 nite
somebody let me no so i can get da viedo


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 27 2009, 01:15 PM~16101940
> *WAT IT DO BIG JOHN I SEE YA PIMP....  :wave:
> 
> MAN I MUST SAY UR A REAL G AND ALOT OF MOFO'S HERO... :yes:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
:0  :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 27 2009, 02:28 PM~16102878
> *so d u gona see  pimp juice  2 nite
> somebody let me no so i can get da viedo
> *



STOP SUCKING DICK OLD GAL YOU CAN READ I TOLD HIM LETS DO IT NOW HE SAYING ITS NOT MY CAR AND THIS AND THAT YOU DIPN 619 YOU TELL ME AND GO GET HIM AND VIDEO READY :0


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 27 2009, 02:32 PM~16102890
> *:0  :0  :0
> :0    :biggrin:
> *



SEE HERE YOU GO SUCKING MORE DICK MAN YOU SHOULD STOP AND I THOUGHT YOUR CAR WAS A KOOLAID CAR I SAW YOU THANKING STREET FAME OR STREET LIFE OR SOME BOADYS SHOP MAN WHATS UP WITH YOU ? YOU LIKE A HO ON SUNSET :0


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 27 2009, 03:40 PM~16102941
> *SEE HERE YOU GO SUCKING MORE DICK MAN YOU SHOULD STOP AND I THOUGHT YOUR CAR WAS A KOOLAID CAR I SAW YOU THANKING STREET FAME OR STREET LIFE OR SOME BOADYS SHOP MAN WHATS UP WITH YOU ? YOU LIKE A HO ON SUNSET  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


damn this is gettin good


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 10:12 PM~16091662
> *UR RIGHT I AM NOTHING IN THIS GAME THAT'S WHY I'M COMING 2 PULL UP ON UR BUMPER SO I CAN BECOME SUMTHIN IN THIS GAME...  :rofl:
> 
> I AIN'T KNEW 2 THIS I AM VERY TRUE 2 THIS PIMP JUICE!!
> ...



LOOK WHAT HE SAID AL AID SUNDAY FUCKING SUNDAY SO JUST LIKE I SAID STOP SUCKING DICK MY OLD FRIEND I NEW HE WAS JUST TALKING IM COO HE IS THE 1 SAYING I DONT HAVE A CAR AND IM NOT READY BUT HE STARTS 1000 TOPICS ON ME AND DONT PULL UP IM OUT I LOST IS THAT GOOD NOW WE DID NOT HOP AND IM GOING 2 TAKE THE LOST


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

FUCK THIS TOPIC IM NOT COOMING BACK 2 IT I THINK THIS GIRL JUST WANTED 2 TALK 2 A REAL G FROM DENA4LIFE PS IF SOME 1 ELSE WANTS 2 START A TOPIC ON ME FELL FREE 2 SUCK MY DICK 2 BUT SHOW UP IF YOU GOING 2 CAL,L ME OUT SO YOU CAN SUCK IT JUST LIKE THE REST OF MY BITCHES :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 27 2009, 03:08 PM~16102774
> * not ready 4 the big dogs and look at what he is saying 2 john sucking his ass and trying 2 kiss it man this girl is doind bad  :angry:[/size][/color]
> *



*BIG DOG? WHERE AT... PLEASE POST UP SUM BIG DOG WORK U PUT IN THIS YEAR PLEASE!!

AND U CALL THAT SUCKIN JOHN ASS BECAUSE ONE OF HIS CHEERLEADERS FROM MY CITY CALLED MY PHONE AND I LET HIM KNOW THAT WAS SUM G SHIT!!

DON'T GET MAD BECAUSE NONE OF THEM ARE CALLING ME WITH UR NAME IN THERE MOUTH.
WELL THEY DID SAY UR NOT A FACTOR/THREAT IN THIS GAME!!! :0 

PS. IF I WAS DOING BAD I WOULD NOT BE ON UR BUMPER PIMP JUICE!! :biggrin:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 27 2009, 03:11 PM~16102791
> *a clown boy stop posting up 70" cars talking 2 me you making your self look like a ass[/size][/color]
> *



*COULD U PLEASE EXPLAIN HOW THESE SAME 70 INCHES BEAT UR HOMIEZ CARS THAT U HELP BUILD??

IF I'M MAKEING MYSELF LOOK A ASS... U BEEN LOOKING LIKE A ASS BECAUSE U AIN'T PUT IN NO WORK FOR THE 09" GOOD LUCK FOR 2010... :rofl:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 27 2009, 03:51 PM~16103010
> *LOOK WHAT HE SAID AL AID SUNDAY FUCKING SUNDAY SO JUST LIKE I SAID STOP SUCKING DICK MY OLD FRIEND I NEW HE WAS JUST TALKING IM COO HE IS THE 1 SAYING I DONT HAVE A CAR AND IM NOT READY BUT HE STARTS 1000 TOPICS ON ME AND DONT PULL UP IM OUT I LOST IS THAT GOOD NOW WE DID NOT HOP AND IM GOING 2 TAKE THE LOST   [/size][/color]
> *


*
COME ON NOW DENA WE ALL KNOW THERE IS NO FUTURE IN THE FRONT!!!

U KNOW DAAMN WELL I'M READY I AIN'T TALKING FOR SHIT'S AND GIGGLES.

LIKE U JUST SAID IMMA JUMP WITH SUGG 2NITE.. THAT SHOULD TELL U ALONE THAT I'M READY 2 PLAY.. BIG JOHNS OLD WAGON AIN'T NO PUNK AND I'M PULLIN UP ON THAT MATHA FUCKA IN A FEW MORE HOURS...

WERE GONNA DO IT WIN,LOSE OR DRAW!!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 




LESS TALK MORE ACTION!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 27 2009, 03:56 PM~16103050
> *FUCK THIS TOPIC IM NOT COOMING BACK 2 IT I THINK THIS GIRL JUST WANTED 2 TALK 2 A REAL G FROM DENA4LIFE  :0
> *



* U WILL BE BACK!! 

U GOT MORE POST THAN ANYONE ON THIS TOPIC.

AND I DON'T WANNA JUST TALK 2 A REAL G FROM DENA4LIFE..
I WANNA BUMPER CHECK A REAL G FROM DENA4LIFE THAN GO GET SUMTHING 2 EAT OR CALL UP A FEW BAD BOBBLE HEADS.... :biggrin:  *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 27 2009, 04:38 PM~16103388
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> LESS TALK MORE ACTION!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



*AMEN 2 DAT PIMP JUICE....
I'M DONE FOR NOW... 

I WILL SHOW ACTION ON WAT HAPPEN 2 NIGHT OUT HERE IN THE SUNNY S.D!!*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*DID THIS HOP EVER HAPPEN HOMIE*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 27 2009, 04:42 PM~16103408
> *AMEN 2 DAT PIMP JUICE....
> I'M DONE FOR NOW...
> 
> ...


Still waitn on video......but i heard there wasnt much action :dunno: 






Cars gotta go up n down for it to be action, no motion, no action


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 27 2009, 04:46 PM~16103448
> *DID THIS HOP EVER HAPPEN HOMIE
> *


Wuz crackn homie


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

LOOK FASHO IF YOUR GOING TO BUY PEOPLES CARS AND HOP THEM WITH THE HOMIE THEN PANIT THE MORTHER FUCKS PIMP JUNICE :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

SUGE AND FA SHO WAS DOIN THE DAMN THING TONIGHT BOTH CARS WORKED GOOD.... :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Dec 27 2009, 10:29 PM~16107441
> *SUGE AND FA SHO WAS DOIN THE DAMN THING TONIGHT BOTH CARS WORKED GOOD.... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


post video of the action


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 25 2009, 07:06 PM~16089801
> *IM IN LA TRICK AND DONT ASK HAS ANYBODY SEEN ME LETS DO THIS 12-27 -09 OR WE CAN DO IT 12-08 09 OR SHUT THE FUCK UP IM READY SO STOP TALKING AND PULL THE FUCK UP FUN BOY AND STOP HAVING CHIO CALL JOHN TRYING 2 BY THE GAS TANK AND I HOPE YOU DONT THINK YOUR GOING 2 BEAT ME BECAUSE YOU NO CHIO CANT DO G CARS MY FRIEND AND IF HE DOES NOW I BEAT HE COPIED AL AIDS CAR OR BIG JOHN  STREET LIFE BLACK MAGIC OR SOME BOADY BECAUSE THATS WHAT HE DOES SO LETS PLAY BALL LETS DO IT AND CHIO IF YOUR GOING 2 TALK SHIT DONT HAVE THE GIRLS THAT SPEND MONEY WITH YOU DO IT YOU DO IT  :0  PS PULL UP OR SHUT UP BY THE WAY I DONT HAVE TIME 2 PLAY ON LAYITLOW THIS IS NOT MY SPACE I DONT WANT 2 CHAT WITH YOU SO IF YOU NOT GOING 2 PULL UP SHUT UP   [/size]
> *





THAT IT THAT ALL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

friday ;;friday;;friday;;friday thats all i got to say


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

its was going down in the big SD


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Dec 25 2009, 11:12 PM~16091661
> *D WAS A CHIPPER HE WITT BIGJOHN NOW SO HE TAKES CREDIT :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



DO U GOT A CAR


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

HEY JAUN WHERE HORNY MAN AT


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 28 2009, 12:03 AM~16107768
> *DO U GOT A CAR
> *


YES I DO IN THA WORKZ :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 27 2009, 01:15 PM~16101940
> *WAT IT DO BIG JOHN I SEE YA PIMP....  :wave:
> 
> MAN I MUST SAY UR A REAL G AND ALOT OF MOFO'S HERO... :yes:
> ...



I GUESS A SCARED MAN CANT WHEN THATS WHY YOU DIDNT


----------



## don-don (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 28 2009, 12:33 AM~16107992
> *
> I GUESS A SCARED MAN CANT WIN THATS WHY YOU DIDNT
> *


   :420: :420:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B'CITY_@Dec 28 2009, 12:08 AM~16107796
> *HEY JAUN WHERE HORNY MAN AT
> *



RIDEING AROUND LOOKN FOR THAT BLACK GIRL


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 28 2009, 12:33 AM~16107992
> *
> I GUESS A SCARED MAN CANT WHEN THATS WHY YOU DIDNT
> *



HE LOST TO SUGE TONITE OUT THERE


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 27 2009, 04:36 PM~16103365
> *
> COME ON NOW DENA WE ALL KNOW THERE IS NO FUTURE IN THE FRONT!!!
> 
> ...



HHH I THOUGHT U KNEW </span>


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 28 2009, 12:37 AM~16108022
> *HE LOST TO SUGE TONITE OUT THERE
> *


 NO HIM AND STREETFAME LOST THEY GOT BUMPER CHECKED BY THE DEATH WAGON HHH HE JUST COULDNT SEEM TO MAKE IT COME BACK DOWN </span>


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

fasho car is working tho!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 28 2009, 12:37 AM~16108023
> *HHH I THOUGHT U KNEW </span>
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 28 2009, 12:39 AM~16108040
> *fasho car is working tho!
> *


THAT IT IS THAT IT IS. BUT THE BUILDER OF THE CAR CANT SEEM TO JUST HIT THE SWITCH


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

lol


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 28 2009, 12:39 AM~16108039
> * NO HIM AND STREETFAME LOST THEY GOT BUMPER CHECKED BY THE DEATH WAGON HHH HE JUST COULDNT SEEM TO MAKE IT COME BACK DOWN </span>
> *



LOL


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 28 2009, 12:41 AM~16108064
> *SO THE "SUPERMAN THEM HOES" GOT SUPERPIMPED TONITE????*


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 27 2009, 11:41 PM~16108064
> *THAT IT IS THAT IT IS. BUT THE BUILDER OF THE CAR CANT SEEM TO JUST HIT THE SWITCH
> *


it must got springs in da front :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 28 2009, 12:45 AM~16108093
> *SO THE "SUPERMAN THEM HOES" GOT SUPERPIMPED TONITE????
> *



GOOD ONE ANGELBOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 28 2009, 01:41 AM~16108064
> *THAT IT IS THAT IT IS. BUT THE BUILDER OF THE CAR CANT SEEM TO JUST HIT THE SWITCH
> *


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 28 2009, 12:45 AM~16108093
> *YEAH THAT WAS HAPPENED MAN IT DIDNT SUPERMAN SHIT BUT IT DID STAY IN THE AIR </span>*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 28 2009, 12:45 AM~16108093
> *SO THE "SUPERMAN THEM HOES" GOT SUPERPIMPED TONITE????
> *



LEX-LUTHER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

lmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 28 2009, 12:47 AM~16108101
> *ON SOME REAL SHIT FRED YOU JUST NEED TO SHUT THE FUCK UP......  THATS ALL I GOT TO SAY YOU FUCKEN SNITCH.....
> *


YOU KNOW WHERE IM AT CHAIO REAL SHIT


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 28 2009, 01:37 AM~16108022
> *HE LOST TO SUGE TONITE OUT THERE
> *


THE BLUE MALIBU DID GET STUCK ... IT DID BUT WHAT HAPPEND AFTER WE CHANGED THE MOTORS..


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

it got stuck again


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 28 2009, 12:49 AM~16108127
> *THE BLUE MALIBU DID GET STUCK ... IT DID BUT WHAT HAPPEND AFTER WE CHANGED THE MOTORS..
> *



IT FUCKN STUCK AGAIN, AGIAN AND AGAIN


----------



## Bigthangz (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 27 2009, 11:49 PM~16108127
> *THE BLUE MALIBU DID GET STUCK ... IT DID BUT WHAT HAPPEND AFTER WE CHANGED THE MOTORS..
> *


THIS IS RUUS YALL NEED TO STOP OR PUT ON THE GLOVES! :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

lol


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 28 2009, 12:46 AM~16108098
> *it must got springs in da front  :0
> *


YEAH SOME HOW IT LOOKS JUST LIKE THE SPRINGS ON THE WAGON


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 28 2009, 12:39 AM~16108039
> * NO HIM AND STREETFAME LOST THEY GOT BUMPER CHECKED BY THE DEATH WAGON HHH HE JUST COULDNT SEEM TO MAKE IT COME BACK DOWN </span>
> *


 YO FRED LETZ BE FAIR BOTH CAR ARE WORKIN HELLA GOOD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 28 2009, 01:49 AM~16108116
> *YOU KNOW WHERE IM AT CHAIO REAL SHIT
> *


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

YA FO SHORT AND LAME FAME CANT FUCK WITH H.H.H AND STRAIGHT GAME!!!!


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 28 2009, 12:52 AM~16108143
> *PLEASE FRED GIVE ME A FUCKEN BREAK....  YOUR A FUCKEN RAT SNITCH SNEAKY FUCKEN INFORMER......!!!!!!!!  AND THATS THAT!! YOU NOT WELCOME AT LOZANOS ENYMORE......  FUCK YOU! GO CRY TO SOMEONE THAT GIVES A FUCK...
> IM A INFORMER LOL AND FUCK YOU TOO I DONT GO TO LAZONAS ANYWAY TAKE THAT HOW YOU WANT IT ON ME</span>*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*WAT IT DO LAYITLOW...

IT WENT DOWN IN A MAJOR WAY 2NITE,
YES MY SHIT DID GET STUCK 2NITE ONLY BECAUSE MY FUCKIN BUMPER KEEPS BENDING UP DUE 2 THE BACK BUMPER SMASHING THE GROUND....









BUT SOON AS WE FIXED THE PROBLEM THEM CATS DID NOT WANNA HOP AGAIN BECAUSE THEY KNOW DAAAAMN WELL THEY WERE GONNA LOSE...

THEY FUCKED UP THE HHH WAGON.. THAT MATHA FUCKA IS ONLY DOING 98 INCHES MAX RIGHT NOW..

THE WHOLE S.D IS LAUGHING AT THEM BECAUSE THEY DID NOT WANT 2 RUN IT BACK.
IT'S XMAS SUNDAY AND THE CHARGERS WON ON XMAS AND THESE DUDES DID NOT WANNA GO 2 WAR..

SO FROM THE TOWN EYES THEY DID'NT DO WAT REAL RIDAZ ARE SUPPOSE 2 DO...*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Dec 28 2009, 12:50 AM~16108129
> *it got stuck again
> *



LOL


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Dec 28 2009, 12:52 AM~16108142
> *YO FRED LETZ BE FAIR BOTH CAR ARE WORKIN HELLA GOOD!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THE MALIBU DID WORK STUCK THAT IS


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Dec 28 2009, 12:52 AM~16108142
> *YO FRED LETZ BE FAIR BOTH CAR ARE WORKIN HELLA GOOD!!!!!!!!!!
> *



THANK U FRED ON HERE LYING 2 THE L.A HOMIEZ..
THAT ****** DRUNK I BET...


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 28 2009, 01:54 AM~16108156
> *IM A INFORMER LOL AND FUCK YOU TOO I DONT GO TO LAZONAS ANYWAY TAKE THAT HOW YOU WANT IT ON ME[/size]
> *


[


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 28 2009, 12:55 AM~16108170
> *THE MALIBU DID WORK STUCK THAT IS
> *



*NOW UR HATEING MR. #1 SHOP HOPPER!!!

U KNOW DAAMN WELL THE MALIBU WAS WORKING...*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 28 2009, 12:53 AM~16108147
> *YA FO SHORT AND LAME FAME CANT FUCK WITH H.H.H AND STRAIGHT GAME!!!!
> *



I SECOND THAT


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 12:55 AM~16108172
> *THANK U FRED ON HERE LYING 2 THE L.A HOMIEZ..
> THAT ****** DRUNK I BET...
> *



OK FON AND I ALREADY TOLD YOU ABOUT CHAIO YOU MY ***** IM COOL OFF CHAIO. LIKE I KICK IT AT THE SHOP ANYWAY DONT TRIP NO MORE CARS GOING THERE ***** DONT KNOW HOW TO DO BUSINESS.


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 28 2009, 12:57 AM~16108191
> *CHAIO ITS WHATEVER *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*U AND CHAIO KEEP IT IN S.D...
EITHER JUMP 2 THE S.D TOPIC OUR P.M EACH OTHER..
OUR MEET 2MORROW..*


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 28 2009, 12:55 AM~16108170
> *THE MALIBU DID WORK STUCK THAT IS
> *


DONT HATE DAWG THAT WAGON WAS STUCK BEFORE ALSO DAWG DONT TRY TO OVER LOOK THE TIMES YALL GOT STUCK HOW MANY TIMES??????


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

IF THE WAGON WOULD OF STUCK WE NEVER WOULD OF HEARD THE END OF IT. THE MALIBU STUCK AND IM WRONG FOR YELLING STUCK LOL


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN+Dec 28 2009, 12:47 AM~16108100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 28 2009, 01:57 AM~16108205
> *OK FON AND I ALREADY TOLD YOU ABOUT CHAIO YOU MY ***** IM COOL OFF CHAIO. LIKE I KICK IT AT THE SHOP ANYWAY DONT TRIP NO MORE CARS GOING THERE ***** DONT KNOW HOW TO DO BUSINESS.
> *


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 01:00 AM~16108227
> *U AND CHAIO KEEP IT IN S.D...
> EITHER JUMP 2 THE S.D TOPIC OUR P.M EACH OTHER..
> OUR MEET 2MORROW..
> *


I HEAR YOU I DONT WORK TOMORROW EITHER


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 28 2009, 01:01 AM~16108236
> *SO IT TOOK OFF LIKE SUPERMAN BUT DIDNT COME BACK!?????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bigthangz (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Dec 28 2009, 12:01 AM~16108230
> *DONT HATE DAWG THAT WAGON WAS STUCK BEFORE ALSO DAWG DONT TRY TO OVER LOOK THE TIMES YALL GOT STUCK HOW MANY TIMES??????
> *


ONCE AGAIN THIS IS RUSS! WHO ASKED YOU?


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 28 2009, 01:01 AM~16108235
> *IF THE WAGON WOULD OF STUCK WE NEVER WOULD OF HEARD THE END OF IT. THE MALIBU STUCK AND IM WRONG FOR YELLING STUCK LOL
> *


NAH IT AINT WRONG BUT DONT ACT LIKE ALL UR CARS NEVER DID THE SAME


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 28 2009, 01:02 AM~16108238
> *
> OK WATCH CHAIO AFTER HEARING I HEARD U CALLED ME A BITCH ITS WHATEVER I DIDNT HEAR IT BUT SOME OF MY ****** SAID THAT. I NEVER CALLED U OUT OF YOU R NAME BUT ITS WHATEVER *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 28 2009, 12:53 AM~16108147
> *YA FO SHORT AND LAME FAME CANT FUCK WITH H.H.H AND STRAIGHT GAME!!!!
> *



*U CAN BELEAVE THE SHIT IF U WANT 2...
UR WAGON IS DOUBLE DIGIT PIMP JUICE!!

ALL OF S.D KNOWS THERE INCHES WAS UNDER A 100.
WHY U THINK THEY WOULD NOT HOP AGAIN AND THE CROWD KEPT ASKING THEM WHY NOT!!

BECAUSE UR OLD WAGON WAS GOING 2 LOSE! PERIOD POINT BLANK!!*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 28 2009, 02:02 AM~16108240
> *I HEAR YOU I DONT WORK TOMORROW EITHER
> *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangz_@Dec 28 2009, 01:03 AM~16108247
> *ONCE AGAIN THIS IS RUSS! WHO ASKED YOU?
> *



I DID.... :biggrin:


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 28 2009, 01:04 AM~16108257
> *I AINT NO FUCKEN BULLY FRED YOUR LUCK YOU AINT MY SIZE YOU FUCKEN LUCKY........
> *


I DONT HAVE TO BE YOUR SIZE GET OFF WHERE YOU MAD AT ON ME


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangz_@Dec 28 2009, 01:03 AM~16108247
> *ONCE AGAIN THIS IS RUSS! WHO ASKED YOU?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Dec 28 2009, 01:03 AM~16108250
> *NAH IT AINT WRONG BUT DONT ACT LIKE ALL UR CARS NEVER DID THE SAME
> *



WHY U THINK THEY LOWERED THE CAR 2 HIT 97/98 INCHES...


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 28 2009, 01:04 AM~16108257
> *I AINT NO FUCKEN BULLY FRED YOUR LUCK YOU AINT MY SIZE YOU FUCKEN LUCKY........
> *


IM YOUR HUCKELBERRY!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 28 2009, 01:04 AM~16108257
> *I AINT NO FUCKEN BULLY FRED YOUR LUCK YOU AINT MY SIZE YOU FUCKEN LUCKY........
> *



I THINK YOU GOT ME MISTAKEN FOR SOMEONE ELSE REAL SHIT


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 28 2009, 02:04 AM~16108253
> *OK WATCH CHAIO </span>AFTER HEARING I HEARD U CALLED ME A BITCH ITS WHATEVER I DIDNT HEAR IT BUT SOME OF MY ****** SAID THAT. I NEVER CALLED U OUT OF YOU R NAME BUT ITS WHATEVER
> *


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 01:04 AM~16108254
> *U CAN BELEAVE THE SHIT IF U WANT 2...
> UR WAGON IS DOUBLE DIGIT PIMP JUICE!!
> 
> ...


I KNOW FOR FACT IT DOES 106 TO 108 IF ITS DA SAME WAY I HAD IT AND THEY SAY IT IZ SO THAT MY FRIEND IZ TRIPILE DIGIT!!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 28 2009, 01:06 AM~16108269
> *I DONT HAVE TO BE YOUR SIZE GET OFF WHERE YOU MAD AT ON ME
> *


*KEEP IT S.D FELLAZ....


GOT DAAMN 21 USER!
IT'S A GOOD SUNDAY DAY NIGHT ON LAYITLOW!!*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 28 2009, 01:01 AM~16108236
> *SO IT TOOK OFF LIKE SUPERMAN BUT DIDNT COME BACK!?????
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 28 2009, 02:07 AM~16108281
> *I THINK YOU GOT ME MISTAKEN FOR SOMEONE ELSE REAL SHIT
> *


----------



## Bigthangz (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 12:06 AM~16108268
> *I DID....  :biggrin:
> *


RUSS AGAIN! THEM ****** NEED TO HUSH! NOTHIN FOR THEM TO BE INVOLVED IN AT ALL.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangz_@Dec 28 2009, 12:09 AM~16108296
> *RUSS AGAIN! THEM ****** NEED TO HUSH! NOTHIN FOR THEM TO BE INVOLVED IN AT ALL.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 01:08 AM~16108287
> *KEEP IT S.D FELLAZ....
> GOT DAAMN 21 USER!
> IT'S A GOOD SUNDAY DAY NIGHT ON LAYITLOW!!
> *



I HEAR YOU


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 28 2009, 01:08 AM~16108286
> *I KNOW FOR FACT IT DOES 106 TO 108 IF ITS DA SAME WAY I HAD IT AND THEY SAY IT IZ SO THAT MY FRIEND IZ TRIPILE DIGIT!!!!
> *



*ON ME IT AIN'T THE SAME...
SHIT ASK THEM URSELF!!

S.D KEPT SAYING IT WAS SUPER HIGH WHEN JOHN HAD IT...

IT'S LOOKS PRETTY LOW.. WAT DID THEY DO 2 IT!!

IT DID HIT THE BUMPER BUT NOT AT GREAT INCHES!!*


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangz_@Dec 28 2009, 01:09 AM~16108296
> *RUSS AGAIN! THEM ****** NEED TO HUSH! NOTHIN FOR THEM TO BE INVOLVED IN AT ALL.
> *


OK RUSS WHY SHOULDNT I BE INVOLVED IM SAYING MY OPINION SAYING BOTH CARS WERE WORKIN I WAS BEING NEUTRAL????????U GOT HOW MANY PEOPLE POSTING RIGHT NOW AND WHY AM I THE ONLY ONE NOT ALLOWED?????????


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 28 2009, 02:08 AM~16108290
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 28 2009, 01:09 AM~16108294
> *HA HA HA HA HA LOL LMFAO!!
> *


OK


----------



## Bigthangz (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Dec 28 2009, 12:11 AM~16108315
> *OK RUSS WHY SHOULDNT I BE INVOLVED ????????U GOT HOW MANY PEOPLE POSTING RIGHT NOW AND WHY AM I THE ONLY ONE NOT ALLOWED?????????
> *


RUSS AGAIN! YOU TELL US WHY YOU SHOULD BE!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 28 2009, 02:12 AM~16108324
> *OK
> *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 12:10 AM~16108305
> *ON ME IT AIN'T THE SAME...
> SHIT ASK THEM URSELF!!
> 
> ...


either way la cant fuck with these sd cars!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*BACK BUMPER JUAN AND ANGEL BOY, SMILE NOW AND :0 LATER!!

SEE YA FRIDAY PIMP JUICES... :biggrin: 

YA'LL NOT READING BETWEEN THE LINES, STUCK AT THE BEGINING AND SUPMAN THEM HOES AT THE END..
WHY U THINK THEY WOULD NOT HOP IT AGAIN??? *


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*WHAT'S GOOD PEEPS IT'S YR BOY BIG $UGE!!!
I SERVED YR MUTHA FUCKEN ASS TONGIHT FO SHO... 4 BUMPER CHECKS *****!
AND U WERE A STUCK FUCK ALL NIGHT LOL!!!!**
GOOD LOOKING BIG JOHN/ DARREL HOW HIGH TEAM!!!!*


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 28 2009, 01:13 AM~16108331
> *DROP IT YOU STAY AWAY FROM ME DONT SAY SHIT ABOUT ME AND ILL DO THE SAME.
> *



SHIT ILL BE AT YOUR SHOP TOMORROW


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 28 2009, 01:13 AM~16108333
> *either way la cant fuck with these sd cars!!
> *



LOL CLOWN


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 01:14 AM~16108335
> *BACK BUMPER JUAN AND ANGEL BOY, SMILE NOW AND  :0  LATER!!
> 
> SEE YA FRIDAY PIMP JUICES...  :biggrin:
> ...



I ANIT NEVER NEED A RE-HOP


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 01:14 AM~16108337
> *WHAT'S GOOD PEEPS IT'S YR BOY BIG $UGE!!!
> I SERVED YR MUTHA FUCKEN ASS TONGIHT FO SHO...  4 BUMPER CHECKS *****!
> AND U WERE A STUCK FUCK ALL NIGHT LOL!!!!
> ...


YEZZIRR!!!!GOODLOOKEN OUT SUGE KEEP ON BUMPER CHECKEN HIS ASS!!!!


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangz_@Dec 28 2009, 01:13 AM~16108328
> *RUSS AGAIN! YOU TELL US WHY YOU SHOULD BE!
> *


CUZ THESE BOARDZ ARE 4 EVERYONE !!!!!!!!!!! THATS ALL


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangz_@Dec 28 2009, 01:13 AM~16108328
> *RUSS AGAIN! YOU TELL US WHY YOU SHOULD BE!
> *



BECAUSE HE'S FROM STR8 GRINDING AND THE DVD MAN ALWAYS HAS A RIGHT 2 SPEAK..

DON'T ALL LOWRIDER DVD SPEAK ON IT?


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 28 2009, 01:16 AM~16108355
> *I ANIT NEVER NEED A RE-HOP
> *



I GET THE JOB DONE THE 1ST TIME PIMP JUICE


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 28 2009, 02:15 AM~16108346
> *SHIT ILL BE AT YOUR SHOP TOMORROW
> *


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

SAN DIEGO IS GONNA GIVE L.A. A RUN FOR THEIR MONEY THATS FOR SURE...


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Dec 28 2009, 01:17 AM~16108368
> *SAN DIEGO IS GONNA GIVE L.A. A RUN FOR THEIR MONEY THATS FOR SURE...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 28 2009, 01:15 AM~16108346
> *SHIT ILL BE AT YOUR SHOP TOMORROW
> *



*SHOP CLOSED 2MORROW...
NEW PAVMENT, YA'LL COME 2 MY HOUSE!*


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 28 2009, 12:15 AM~16108349
> *LOL CLOWN
> *


we been doing it for a minute now sucka...
<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/XTk402vwkVU&hl=en_US&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/XTk402vwkVU&hl=en_US&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 01:14 AM~16108337
> *WHAT'S GOOD PEEPS IT'S YR BOY BIG $UGE!!!
> I SERVED YR MUTHA FUCKEN ASS TONGIHT FO SHO...  4 BUMPER CHECKS *****!
> AND U WERE A STUCK FUCK ALL NIGHT LOL!!!!
> ...



WAY TO CHIP HIM SUGE TEAM ALL STARS ALL DAY


----------



## Bigthangz (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 12:17 AM~16108362
> *BECAUSE HE'S FROM STR8 GRINDING AND THE DVD MAN ALWAYS HAS A RIGHT 2 SPEAK..
> 
> DON'T ALL LOWRIDER DVD SPEAK ON IT?
> *


RUSS AGAIN! THEY USE TO DO VIDEOS BUT NOT ANYMORE! AND THERE SIDIN LIKE THEY SHOULD! NOW ITS GETN HEATED AND THATS ONEREASON. AND THEY DONT HAVE A CAR SO UMMM!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Dec 28 2009, 01:17 AM~16108368
> *SAN DIEGO IS GONNA GIVE L.A. A RUN FOR THEIR MONEY THATS FOR SURE...
> *



WHAT U BRINGING BESIDE TALKN


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

FUCK THAT....MY CAR GETS STUCK AT 54 INCHES...WHO WANNA JUMP???????


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 01:14 AM~16108335
> *BACK BUMPER JUAN AND ANGEL BOY, SMILE NOW AND  :0  LATER!!
> 
> SEE YA FRIDAY PIMP JUICES...  :biggrin:
> ...


BUT MY CAR AINT EVER DONE THIS


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 28 2009, 01:17 AM~16108365
> *I GET THE JOB DONE THE 1ST TIME PIMP JUICE
> *



*I HEAR YA PIMP....
SHIT HE CAN HAVE THE WIN!!

BUT WHEN A PERSON FIX THERE SHIT WITH IN 5/7 MINUTES AND PULLS BACK UP ON U..
UR NOT JUST SUPPOSE 2 SIT THERE AND WATCH!!
AND U GOT 100 PLUS S.D FANS LOOKING AT CHA.. LIKE WHY IS HE JUST STANDING THERE!!

REAL RIDAZ DO REAL THANGS*


----------



## Bigthangz (Jan 8, 2008)

AND THEY CANT SEEM TO NOT GET INVOLVED WITH WHATEVER GOES ON LIKE BEFORE. SIDIN ON VIDEO EVEN! OHYEAH RUSS AGAIN!


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*I NEED THAT VIDEO POSTED ASAP!!

FO SHO TALKED ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT SOMEONE GETTIN STUCK AND I WAS SCARED TO HOP ON CHRISTMAS BLAH BLAH BLAH..... AND GUESS WHAT
HE WAS A STUCK FUCK!!!!!!!!

I SERVED YR ASSSSSSSSSSS FO SHO U WERE OUT THEIR LOOKING LIKE A LOST PUPPIE, U MADE AN EXCUSE ABOUT YR MOTOR, U CHANED IT AND STUCK EVEN HARDER LOL!!!!

I TOLD YA'LL ****** THIS GAME DON'T STOP!!!!!! 


P.S THAT SHIT U WERE TALKING FO SHO ABOUT MY CAR LOOKNG FUCKED UP, U NEED TO LOOK AT YR SHIT AND SLAP YR SELF FOR THAT ONE! YR STUCK FUCK IS A PIECE OF SHIT!!!!

A BIG JOHN THIS IS THE SAME LOCK UP WHEN U HAD IT DOING 106 HUH? WTF THEY TALKING ABOUT WILLIS???*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 28 2009, 01:19 AM~16108380
> *we been doing it for a minute now sucka...
> <object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/XTk402vwkVU&hl=en_US&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/XTk402vwkVU&hl=en_US&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>
> *



BRING YOUR CAR hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangz_@Dec 28 2009, 01:19 AM~16108386
> *RUSS AGAIN! THEY USE TO DO VIDEOS BUT NOT ANYMORE! AND THERE SIDIN LIKE THEY SHOULD! NOW ITS GETN HEATED AND THATS ONEREASON. AND THEY DONT HAVE A CAR SO UMMM!
> *



2 ME U DON'T EITHER CRUISER DON'T COUNT ON THIS TOPIC!!


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 28 2009, 01:21 AM~16108405
> *BUT MY CAR AINT EVER DONE THIS
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! SOMEONE GOT BIT IN THE ASSSSSSS


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 28 2009, 01:21 AM~16108405
> *BUT MY CAR AINT EVER DONE THIS
> 
> 
> ...



ANGELBOY NICE ONE!!!!!!!


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangz_@Dec 28 2009, 01:19 AM~16108386
> *RUSS AGAIN! THEY USE TO DO VIDEOS BUT NOT ANYMORE! AND THERE SIDIN LIKE THEY SHOULD! NOW ITS GETN HEATED AND THATS ONEREASON. AND THEY DONT HAVE A CAR SO UMMM!
> *


LOOK BACK AT MY POST WAS I REALLY SIDIN!!!!!!!!! JUST AWNSER THIS DID STEFFON GET STUCK TONIGHT????? HAS THE WAGON EVER GOT STUCK????? YES TO BOTH WICH IS WHAT I SAID NOW AM I LYING .............UMMMM NO DIDNT I GIVE MUCH PROPS TO BOTH CARS ......YES HOWS THAT SIDIN AND HOW DO U KNOW I DONT HAVE A CAR HUH?????? DO I ???????? YES I DO IT WILL BE OUT WHEN ITS OUT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 28 2009, 01:21 AM~16108405
> *BUT MY CAR AINT EVER DONE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Bigthangz (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 12:23 AM~16108420
> *2 ME U DON'T EITHER CRUISER DON'T COUNT ON THIS TOPIC!!
> *


ATLEAST I CAN CRUSE! HAVENT SEEN YOU OR THEM IN TRAFFIC. AND I CAN HANDLE MY OWN! IM OUT RUSS AGAIN!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 01:21 AM~16108406
> *I HEAR YA PIMP....
> SHIT HE CAN HAVE THE WIN!!
> 
> ...



I UNDERSTAND JUST FUCKN WITH U BUT AFTER I HOP 5 TO 7 MIN IVE WOULD HAVE ALREADY PULLED UP ON SOMEONE ELSE THAT ME


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 01:14 AM~16108337
> *WHAT'S GOOD PEEPS IT'S YR BOY BIG $UGE!!!
> I SERVED YR MUTHA FUCKEN ASS TONGIHT FO SHO...  4 BUMPER CHECKS *****!
> AND U WERE A STUCK FUCK ALL NIGHT LOL!!!!
> ...



*WELL GUESS WAT PIMP JUICE....

SEE YA FRIDAY AND WE WILL LET THEM BE THE JUDGE!
AND IF U DON'T HOP BACK THIS TIME UR GONNA LOOK REAL BAD!!*


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 01:21 AM~16108409
> *I NEED THAT VIDEO POSTED ASAP!!
> 
> FO SHO TALKED ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT SOMEONE GETTIN STUCK AND I WAS SCARED TO HOP ON CHRISTMAS BLAH BLAH BLAH..... AND GUESS WHAT
> ...



MOTHAFUCKEN DEATH WAGON STILL PUTTEN IT DOWN!!!!106 THAT ASS!!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Dec 28 2009, 01:24 AM~16108429
> *LOOK BACK AT MY POST WAS I REALLY SIDIN!!!!!!!!! JUST AWNSER THIS DID STEFFON GET STUCK TONIGHT?????  HAS THE WAGON EVER GOT STUCK?????  YES TO BOTH WICH IS WHAT I SAID NOW AM I LYING .............UMMMM NO DIDNT I GIVE MUCH PROPS TO BOTH CARS ......YES HOWS THAT SIDIN AND HOW DO U KNOW I DONT HAVE A CAR HUH??????  DO I ???????? YES I DO IT WILL BE OUT WHEN ITS OUT!!!!!!!!!!
> *



*YES YES YES AND YES AGAIN....
*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 28 2009, 01:26 AM~16108443
> *I UNDERSTAND JUST FUCKN WITH U BUT AFTER I HOP 5 TO 7 MIN IVE WOULD HAVE ALREADY PULLED UP ON SOMEONE ELSE THAT ME
> *



S*HIT THEY PULLED THAT MATHA FUCKA ON THE FLAT BED SUPER FAST...
WE HAD 2 STAND BEHIND THE TOW TRUCK SO WE COULD SLOW THE PROCESS DOWN JUST 2 BUMPER CHECK IT BEFORE IT GOT ON...

PS. I KNOW YA'LL CLOWNING... BUT GUESS WAT??
MY CITY KNOWS WAT WENT DOWN AND THEY KNOW WHO RAN 2NITER BECAUSE THEY KNEW THEY LOST WAS COMING..*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 28 2009, 01:27 AM~16108449
> *MOTHAFUCKEN DEATH WAGON STILL PUTTEN IT DOWN!!!!106 THAT ASS!!!!
> *



*COULD SUMONE FROM S.D PLEASE STAND UP AND LET JOHN KNOW HIS SHIT IS NOT DOING 106..

P.M HIM FOR ALL I CARE, JUST LET HIM KNOW THE REAL SINCE SUGG NOT!!*


----------



## asesino1503 (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

Last time I checked everyone was supposed to be riding up to LA on the 1st reppin SD now cats is at each other again on some dumb shit. LA is laughin they ass off becuzz we (SD) takin our hops and other bizz for them to judge......whats up that?????


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Dec 28 2009, 01:32 AM~16108492
> *Last time I checked everyone was supposed to be riding up to LA on the 1st reppin SD now cats is at each other again on some dumb shit. LA is laughin they ass off becuzz we (SD) takin our hops and other bizz for them to judge......whats up that?????
> *


THE ART OF REAL WAR!!!!


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

* HEY FO SHO REMEBER YR POST! U NEED TO EDIT THIS SHIT TO: I PRAY FOR THOSE WHO GET FUCKEN STUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME U STUCK FUCK*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Dec 28 2009, 02:32 AM~16108492
> *Last time I checked everyone was supposed to be riding up to LA on the 1st reppin SD now cats is at each other again on some dumb shit. LA is laughin they ass off becuzz we (SD) takin our hops and other bizz for them to judge......whats up that?????
> *


TRUE FUCK IT IM NOT GOING TO LA THIS YEAR!!! ITS ALL LAME....   I COULD FINALLY SPEND SOME TIME WITH MY SON..


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Dec 28 2009, 01:32 AM~16108492
> *Last time I checked everyone was supposed to be riding up to LA on the 1st reppin SD now cats is at each other again on some dumb shit. LA is laughin they ass off becuzz we (SD) takin our hops and other bizz for them to judge......whats up that?????
> *



*IF U NOTICE THESE JOKERS JUMPED ON THIS TOPIC INSTEAD OF BUMPER CHECKIN S.D!!

THAN ONE OF THESE DUDES CALLED UP 2 L.A AND TOLD THEM EVERYTHING THAT MY CAR HAD AND WAS DOING.. KNOWING I HAVE A HOP COMING UP THIS FRIDAY!!

REAL S.D RIDAZ DON'T GET DOWN LIKE THAT! SO IN MY EYES THAT WAGON IS L.A!

PLUS LOOK HOW SUGG IS SWANGING FROM JOHNS BALLS, THAT ***** AIN'T HOPPIN AGAINST DUDE OR HIS FRIENDS...

READ BETWEEN THE LINES PIMP JUICE... DO THEY SOUND LIKE S.D 2 U??*


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 01:34 AM~16108508
> *SO HE'S STUCK FAME NOW!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

juanita ur shit better be higher then this.. :0


----------



## bumpsteady (Jan 15, 2009)

:nicoderm: :angry:


----------



## asesino1503 (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 28 2009, 12:37 AM~16108522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no more than 95 fo realz


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 28 2009, 01:37 AM~16108522
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DONT NO BUT I DONT WEAR TENNIS SHOES I TAKE THAT FADE SOON U PULL IT OFF THE TRAILER.


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 28 2009, 01:37 AM~16108522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why didnt you show the other angle with knee deep over there pushing it back down lol. if u gonna show one video show em all!!!!!!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Dec 28 2009, 12:40 AM~16108538
> *why didnt you show the other angle with knee deep over there pushing it back down lol. if u gonna show one video show em all!!!!!!
> *


relax it takes for ever to load alvin :biggrin:


----------



## bumpsteady (Jan 15, 2009)

:nosad:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 28 2009, 01:37 AM~16108522
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BUT DO U HAVE A CAR DONT SHOW ME PIC OF FO-SHO CAR WHERE YOUR CHIPPER AT


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2lixnicca_@Dec 28 2009, 01:38 AM~16108531
> *no more than 95 fo realz
> *


YEZZIRR THAT IS NOMORE THEN 95 I AGREE 100%


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*I DID SEE ABOUT FIVE DUSTY ****** PUSHING AND PULLING ON THAT STUCK FUCK!!!!!!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> * HEY FO SHO REMEBER YR POST! U NEED TO EDIT THIS SHIT TO: I PRAY FOR THOSE WHO GET FUCKEN STUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME U STUCK FUCK*
> 
> *IF U NOTICE L.A.. SUGG AND FRED IS TRYING HARD 2 MAKE U BELEAVE...
> BUT IF U LOOK AT WAT SUM OF S.D HAD 2 SAY. IT DOES'NT SOUND LIKE SHIT THERE SAYING...
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 28 2009, 01:37 AM~16108522
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD LOOKING OUT PIMP JUICE..
NOW COULD U POST SUGG CARS SO THAT JOHN CAN SEE THAT SHIT AT 98 INCHES..


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 28 2009, 01:36 AM~16108515
> *TRUE FUCK IT IM NOT GOING TO LA THIS YEAR!!! ITS ALL LAME....      I COULD FINALLY SPEND SOME TIME WITH MY SON..
> *


Now Chaio you know i'm not buying that shit. if anything thats more reason for you to go. We all know whats going down and what that car CAN, HAS, and WILL do! A phone call to them cats aint shit. The car is ready and SD needs to represent botom line.

Feezy I know you hear me my ninja!


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*CRY ME A RIVER *****.. DAMN HOW MANY EXCUSES U GONNA MAKE 

1. YR MOTOR WAS BUNT 

2. YR BATTERY WAS BAD

3. YR BUMPER IS SMASHED

ALL I KNOW IS YR A STUCK FUCK AND I SERVED YR BIG MOUTH ASS!!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Dec 28 2009, 01:40 AM~16108538
> *why didnt you show the other angle with knee deep over there pushing it back down lol. if u gonna show one video show em all!!!!!!
> *



*WHY DID'NT U EVER BRING UR CAR OUT.. WHEN WE ALL THOUGHT U WERE A STR8 GAME HOPPER?? :biggrin: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 01:46 AM~16108567
> *CRY ME A RIVER *****.. DAMN HOW MANY EXCUSES U GONNA MAKE
> 
> 1. YR MOTOR WAS BUNT
> ...





*BRING IT OUT 2MORROW THAN CHAMP....
OR MATTER OF FACT I WILL JUST SEE U FRIDAY!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:  

JUAN AND ANGEL BOY UR ON THE BACK BURNER FOR NOW!!*


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CJAY_@Dec 28 2009, 01:45 AM~16108564
> *Now Chaio you know i'm not buying that shit. if anything thats more reason for you to go. We all know whats going down and what that car CAN, HAS, and WILL do! A phone call to them cats aint shit. The car is ready and SD needs to represent botom line.
> 
> Feezy I know you hear me my ninja!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 01:48 AM~16108584
> *BRING IT OUT 2MORROW THAN CHAMP....
> OR MATTER OF FACT I WILL JUST SEE U FRIDAY!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


HEY DO FIVE/NINER GOT A CAR


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 28 2009, 01:36 AM~16108515
> *TRUE FUCK IT IM NOT GOING TO LA THIS YEAR!!! ITS ALL LAME....      I COULD FINALLY SPEND SOME TIME WITH MY SON..
> *



*SHIT I'M WHICH CHA PIMP... SUM OF OUR ON CITY TURNED L.A!!
BUT COULD WE AT LEAST GO PAY A FEW OF OUR L.A FRIENDS A VISIT ON SUNDAY!! :biggrin: :cheesy: *


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

IM DONE SD BEFOR I GO ITS NOT GONNA BE PRETTY!!! REAL TALK......


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*FOR WHAT YR JUST GONNA FUCKEN STICK AGAIN... DID U SEE THOSE 4 BUMER CHECKS IN THE STREET NIG.... BOTTOM LINE IS U TALKED ALL THAT SHIT AND GOT YR ASS BUSTED!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 28 2009, 01:49 AM~16108590
> *HEY DO FIVE/NINER GOT A CAR
> *



OFCOURSE HE DOES....


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 01:46 AM~16108571
> *WHY DID'NT U EVER BRING UR CAR OUT.. WHEN WE ALL THOUGHT U WERE A STR8 GAME HOPPER??  :biggrin:
> *


i drive whatever i want when i want. dont trip


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 28 2009, 12:41 AM~16108547
> *BUT DO U HAVE A CAR DONT SHOW ME PIC OF FO-SHO CAR WHERE YOUR CHIPPER AT
> *


i am fucking with chevy's homeboy..my duece before i got cashed out..something u probaly dont got a clue about juanita..








but my 59 will be out soon...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 28 2009, 01:50 AM~16108596
> *IM DONE SD BEFOR I GO ITS NOT GONNA BE PRETTY!!! REAL TALK......
> *


*
RELAX PIMP JUICE IT AIN'T THAT BAD....
COME 2 MY HOUSE AND LETS GET... :420: :420: :420: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Dec 28 2009, 01:51 AM~16108602
> *i drive whatever i want when i want. dont trip
> *



THAN THAT MAN SHOULD BE ABLE 2 POST WAT HE WANT WHEN HE WANT'S. DOINT TRIP!! :rofl:
GOT CHA..... :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 28 2009, 01:51 AM~16108604
> *i am fucking with chevy's homeboy..my duece before i got cashed out..something u probaly dont got a clue about juanita..
> 
> 
> ...



NOT IMPRESSED BRING IT FRIDAY I PULL UP ON IT AND BREAKE U OFF WITH A CHEVY


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 28 2009, 12:54 AM~16108620
> *NOT IMPRESSED  BRING IT FRIDAY I PULL UP ON IT AND BREAKE U OFF WITH A CHEVY
> *


 :uh: vales verga!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 28 2009, 01:51 AM~16108604
> *i am fucking with chevy's homeboy..my duece before i got cashed out..something u probaly dont got a clue about juanita..
> 
> 
> ...



* :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
THAT'S RIGHT FIVENINE TAKE THE BACK BUMPER FROM HIS ASS.... :biggrin: :cheesy: 
HE GOT U FUCKED UP, JUST LIKE HE HAD ME AT ONE TIME... 
HE WILL SOON LEARN S.D GOES HARD IN THE PAINT WITH THIS LOWRIDER SHIT!*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

EVERYONE KEEP THERE FUCKEN EYE ON CHAIO........ LIKE I TOLD EDDIE ALONG LONG TIME AGO WATCH ME AND DONT BLINK!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 28 2009, 01:54 AM~16108620
> *NOT IMPRESSED  BRING IT FRIDAY I PULL UP ON IT AND BREAKE U OFF WITH A CHEVY
> *



DO YOUR RESEARCH U THE ONLY ***** WITH A CHEVY PLEASE AND THAT DUCE WAS NOT RIGHT U SHOULD LET ME DO YOUR NINE


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 01:48 AM~16108584
> *BRING IT OUT 2MORROW THAN CHAMP....
> OR MATTER OF FACT I WILL JUST SEE U FRIDAY!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


*why you gotta be like that!!!!*


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*CHAIO LIKE I TOLD U TONIGHT AND BEFORE U A BAD MUTHA!!! 
STOP TRIPING U HOLD THE CROWN OUT HERE! STOP GETTIN CAUGHT UP IN THE B.S! *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 28 2009, 01:54 AM~16108620
> *NOT IMPRESSED  BRING IT FRIDAY I PULL UP ON IT AND BREAKE U OFF WITH A CHEVY
> *



*NAA... HIS SHIT IS 2 CLEAN AND ONE OF A KIND...

HE'S MY PATNA HE CAN BORROW ONE OF MINES IF THAT'S OK..
IF NOT, I WILL RENT HIM ONE JUST FOR FRIDAY AND I BET U. U WON'T BREAK OF NOTHING.. *


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 28 2009, 01:55 AM~16108622
> *:uh: vales verga!
> *



AND IT WILL BE CLEANER THAN THAT DUCE AND YOUR NINE IM SHORE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 01:57 AM~16108634
> *NAA... HIS SHIT IS 2 CLEAN AND ONE OF A KIND...
> 
> HE'S MY PATNA HE CAN BORROW ONE OF MINES IF THAT'S OK..
> ...



MAKE IT LIGHT ON YOUR SELF


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 28 2009, 02:59 AM~16108641
> *MAKE IT LIGHT ON YOUR SELF
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

22 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: BACKBUMMPERJUAN, 76SEVILLEMAN, southsandiego, 2ndchance, RUSSDIDDY, chaio, BIGJOE619, BiG J0HN 95, big $uge, Y-TEE, CJAY, JR.70IMPALA.SD, FA $HO RIDAZ, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, P FUNK, SGREGAL, CHUCKIEBOYGT, don-don



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 28 2009, 01:56 AM~16108629
> *why you gotta be like that!!!!
> *



*BECAUSE THIS CAT IS FAKEING THE FUNK...

HE KNOW DAAMN WELL HE DID'NT WANNA HOP AGAIN BECAUSE MY SHIT WAS WORKING..
IF IT WAS'NT FOR THIS VIDEO YA'LL WOULD HAVE NEVER KNOWN THE MATHA FUCKA DID COME BACK DOWN...

PS. THERE'S NO FUTURE IN THE FRONT!! :nono:
THAT CAT WAS FRONTING UNTILL THE VIDEO POP UP...*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 02:57 AM~16108633
> *CHAIO LIKE I TOLD U TONIGHT AND BEFORE U A BAD MUTHA!!!
> STOP TRIPING U HOLD THE CROWN OUT HERE! STOP GETTIN CAUGHT UP IN THE B.S!  </span>
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: <span style=\'color:red\'>I LIKE YOUR AVIATOR.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Dec 28 2009, 02:00 AM~16108647
> *22 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members: BACKBUMMPERJUAN, 76SEVILLEMAN, southsandiego, 2ndchance, RUSSDIDDY, chaio, BIGJOE619, BiG J0HN 95, big $uge, Y-TEE, CJAY, JR.70IMPALA.SD, FA $HO RIDAZ, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, P FUNK, SGREGAL, CHUCKIEBOYGT, don-don
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WUTS GOOD HOMIES HOPE 2 SEE YOU ALL ON THE 1ST DONT 4 GET WHY WE DO THIS  MAD PROPS 2 ALL


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 28 2009, 01:59 AM~16108641
> *MAKE IT LIGHT ON YOUR SELF
> *



*THANKS FOR THE ADVICE PIMP JUICE...
BUT US REAL S.D RIDAZ STICK 2GETHER WHEN IT'S HOPPIN TIME..
UNLIKE SUM HOMIEZ U SEE ON THE BOARD...

U SHOULD INVITE THEM 2 THE NEXT RAIDER GAME I BET THEY SHOW UP IN BLACK AND GRAY... :0 *


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME ANYONE WENT THRU JACK N THE BOX DRIVE THRU IN THERE SHIT? :wave:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY_@Dec 28 2009, 03:03 AM~16108667
> *WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME ANYONE WENT THRU JACK N THE BOX DRIVE THRU IN THERE SHIT? :wave:
> *


THE 90'S


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 28 2009, 02:01 AM~16108655
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I LIKE YOUR AVIATOR.
> *



YEA I DO 2...
THAT LOOKS JUST LIKE MY ONE PATNA JUMPING THAT HHH CAR FROM THE DASH!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 02:02 AM~16108664
> *THANKS FOR THE ADVICE PIMP JUICE...
> BUT US REAL S.D RIDAZ STICK 2GETHER WHEN IT'S HOPPIN TIME..
> UNLIKE SUM HOMIEZ U SEE ON THE BOARD...
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: FEEL YA


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 28 2009, 12:57 AM~16108638
> *AND IT WILL BE CLEANER THAN THAT DUCE AND YOUR NINE IM SHORE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 28 2009, 02:01 AM~16108655
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I LIKE YOUR AVIATOR.
> *


==============

*YEA THATS U BANGING MY 64 FROM THE DASH AGIANST THEM AZ CATZ!! U KNOW WE FUCK WITH U SO CUT THE CRAP U YOUNG PUNK!! * :biggrin:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY_@Dec 28 2009, 02:03 AM~16108667
> *WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME ANYONE WENT THRU JACK N THE BOX DRIVE THRU IN THERE SHIT? :wave:
> *


LAST NIGHT I WAS AT CARLS JR. IN MINES


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 03:05 AM~16108679
> *==============
> 
> YEA THATS U BANGING MY 64 FROM THE DASH AGIANST THEM AZ CATZ!! U KNOW WE FUCK WITH U SO CUT THE CRAP  U YOUNG PUNK!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 01:57 AM~16108633
> *CHAIO LIKE I TOLD U TONIGHT AND BEFORE U A BAD MUTHA!!!
> STOP TRIPING U HOLD THE CROWN OUT HERE! STOP GETTIN CAUGHT UP IN THE B.S!
> *



*HE AIN'T 2 MUCH OF A BAD MATHA IN UR EYES... U AIN'T SPENT NO MONEY YET!!! :0 :0  U RATHER GIVE IT 2 THE NEXT CITY AND HE CAN DO THE SAME SHIT IF NOT BETTER..*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY_@Dec 28 2009, 02:03 AM~16108667
> *WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME ANYONE WENT THRU JACK N THE BOX DRIVE THRU IN THERE SHIT? :wave:
> *


*
WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME U HIT THE BUMPER??  :rofl:* :0 :0


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*U TRY WAY TO HARD MR. STUCK FUCK RIDERZ*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 02:09 AM~16108691
> *
> WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME U HIT THE BUMPER??   :rofl:  :0  :0
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

I HAVE PLENTY FISH FOR SALE...IF U BUY 10, ILL THROW IN AN ALBINO SQUIRREL FOR 1/2 PRICE


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 01:09 AM~16108691
> *
> WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME U HIT THE BUMPER??   :rofl:  :0  :0
> *


WHENS THE LAST TIME YOU HAD A DECENT DRIVER? ONE THAT DONT REQUIRE A TOW? :uh: :dunno:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 28 2009, 03:12 AM~16108696
> *I HAVE PLENTY FISH FOR SALE...IF U BUY 10, ILL THROW IN AN ALBINO SQUIRREL FOR 1/2 PRICE
> *


MAN YOU BEEN TRYING TO CLUK THAT ALBINO SQUIRREL FOR A WHILE T!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HEY BACK BUMPER JUAN,BIG JOHN AND L.A HOMIES....

IF U NOTICE THEM ****** AIN'T SPOKE ON STUCK SHIT SINCE THAT VIDEO WENT UP..


BUT THAT'S HOW YA'LLS HOMIEZ GET DOWN THO.

IF THEY WOULD HAVE SAID IT STUCK THAN GOT WITH THE BIZZNESS THEY WOULD NOT LOOK LIKE JABRONEEZ.... BUT THEY DID'NT DO THAT!!

LIKE I SAID UR OLD WAGON IS DOING 98 INCHES...
YA'LL BETTER START LISTENING 2 YA FA SHO PATNA FROM S.D*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY_@Dec 28 2009, 02:12 AM~16108697
> *WHENS THE LAST TIME YOU HAD A DECENT DRIVER? ONE THAT DONT REQUIRE A TOW? :uh:  :dunno:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

HEY RUSS.....U MIGHT AS WELL LET ME BUILD THAT HOPPER FOR U.....Y-TEE CUSTOMS OPEN 2 DAYS A WEEK FROM 10AM TILL 12PM....ITS UR ONE STOP SHOP FOR ALL UR LOWRIDER NEEDS


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*IF S.D WANTS TO SEE ME SERVE FO SHO'S ASS AGAIN B 4 THE 1ST PLEASE LET ME KNOW....YA'LL KNOW I NEVER LET MY CITY DOWN!!! 

P.S AND THAT VIDEO DIDN'T SHOW KNEE DEEP PUSHING AND PULLING ON YR STUCK ASS PIECE OF SHIT MALIBU *


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 28 2009, 02:14 AM~16108700
> *MAN YOU BEEN TRYING TO CLUK THAT ALBINO SQUIRREL FOR A WHILE T!!!
> *


ACTUALLY I SOLD HIM TWICE...BUT THE LITTLE MOTHERFUCKER IS MEAN AND PEOPLE ALWAYS BRING HIS ASS BACK


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 28 2009, 01:16 AM~16108704
> *HEY RUSS.....U MIGHT AS WELL LET ME BUILD THAT HOPPER FOR U.....Y-TEE CUSTOMS OPEN 2 DAYS A WEEK FROM 10AM TILL 12PM....ITS UR ONE STOP SHOP FOR ALL UR LOWRIDER NEEDS
> *


NOT A PERSON TO BE PROUD OF SOMETHIN I CANT DRIVE! TOW CARS ARE NOT FOR ME. MAYBE WHEN I GET THIS REAL MONEY AND EVEN THEN IT WILL DRIVE AND BE SOME WHAT CLEAN!


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY_@Dec 28 2009, 02:18 AM~16108713
> *NOT A PERSON TO BE PROUD OF SOMETHIN I CANT DRIVE! TOW CARS ARE NOT FOR ME. MAYBE WHEN I GET THIS REAL MONEY AND EVEN THEN IT WILL DRIVE AND BE SOME WHAT CLEAN!
> *


ILL MAKE THAT THING DRIVE...SHIT ILL MAKE IT BURN RUBBER IF U WANT IT TOO....ALL U GOTTA DO IS SAY THE WORD AND ILL GET STARTED ASAP


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 02:10 AM~16108692
> *U TRY WAY TO HARD MR.  STUCK FUCK RIDERZ
> *



*DON'T LOOK 2 STUCK 2 ME MR. 98 INCHES... :x:







SEEMS U WERE TRYING 2 HARD 2 MAKE THEM THINK I NEVER CAME DOWN THE WHOLE NIGHT..
BUT SURPRISE SURPRISE MR. CAN'T KEEP IT REAL...

PS. SHE DID GET STUCK THO, BUT SHE ALSO CAME DOWN..*


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 28 2009, 01:20 AM~16108715
> *ILL MAKE THAT THING DRIVE...SHIT ILL MAKE IT BURN RUBBER IF U WANT IT TOO....ALL U GOTTA DO IS SAY THE WORD AND ILL GET STARTED ASAP
> *


NOPE I NEEDS MY MONEY OUT THAT THING! BUT YALL NOTICE I DIDNT GET TOO INVOLVED OUTH THERE TONIGHT! BUT FON YOU LOOKED HURT NOW YOU ON HERE TRYN TO GET YOUR FRINDS BACK! SHAME ON YOU! :buttkick:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 02:16 AM~16108705
> *IF S.D WANTS TO SEE ME SERVE FO SHO'S ASS AGAIN B 4 THE 1ST PLEASE LET ME KNOW....YA'LL KNOW I NEVER LET MY CITY DOWN!!!
> 
> P.S AND THAT VIDEO DIDN'T SHOW KNEE DEEP PUSHING AND PULLING ON YR STUCK ASS PIECE OF SHIT MALIBU
> *



*WOW WOW WOW....
S.D WANTED 2 SEE U DO THAT 2NITE...
U STOPED UR SWITCHMAN FROM HITTING IT AGAIN..

AND OFCOURSE S.D IS GOING 2 WANNA SEE THAT.

SO THAT MEANS I WILL SEE YA 2MORRW.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

AND WAT THE VIDEO DON'T SHOW WE DON'T KNOW... :twak: SORRY BUDDY...
AND I DON'T SEE A BUNCH OF FEET ON THE OTHER SIDE.. *


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*YEA SHE DID COME DOWN WHEN U HAD KNEE DEEP PUSH AND PULL ON THAT PIECE OF SHIT MALIBU

BOTTOM LINE IS U TALKED ALL THAT SHIT AND CAME OUT AND GOT YR SHIT BUSTED UP..... MR. STUCK FUCK*


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

IM BOUT TO MAKE SOME TOP RAMEN....COUNTY JAIL STYLE


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

IM BOUT TO MAKE SOME TOP RAMEN....COUNTY JAIL STYLE


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY_@Dec 28 2009, 02:23 AM~16108722
> * BUT FON YOU LOOKED HURT NOW YOU ON HERE TRYN TO GET YOUR FRINDS BACK! SHAME ON YOU! :buttkick:
> *




*
IF U LISTEN 2 ME IN THE BACK GROUND, A HURT MAN DOES NOT SOUND LIKE THAT...
I TOLD THE CAMARA AND THE CROWD 2 LOOK AT FREDS FACE BECAUSE HIS FACE TOLD IT ALL..

SHIT I HAD FUN 2 TELL U THE TRUTH, I WAS'NT HURT AT ALL...

AND I YELLED REAL RIDA SHIT BECAUSE HE STOP HOPPIN AND I KEPT HOPPIN MUTIPLE TIMES EVEN THO I DID GET STUCK AT FIRST.. BUT I KEPT IT PIMPIN...*


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 28 2009, 02:32 AM~16108736
> *IM BOUT TO MAKE SOME TOP RAMEN....COUNTY JAIL STYLE
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

IM BOUT TO MAKE SOME TOP RAMEN....COUNTY JAIL STYLE


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 28 2009, 03:32 AM~16108735
> *IM BOUT TO MAKE SOME TOP RAMEN....COUNTY JAIL STYLE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

WTF....WHY SO MANY REPOSTS??????????


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 28 2009, 03:35 AM~16108746
> *WTF....WHY SO MANY REPOSTS??????????
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*I'M OUT FELLAS, BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME FO SHO,... 
AND REMEMBER YR A STUCK FUCK!!!! DON'T U FELL LIKE AN ASS...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 28 2009, 02:35 AM~16108746
> *WTF....WHY SO MANY REPOSTS??????????
> *



PROBABLY SOUNDS GOOD... :dunno:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

ANYBODY WANT A 2 GALLON FISH TANK WITH 4 BABY CONVICTS????????


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 28 2009, 03:35 AM~16108746
> *WTF....WHY SO MANY REPOSTS??????????
> *










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 02:37 AM~16108749
> *PROBABLY SOUNDS GOOD... :dunno:
> *


IM STEALING WIRELESS FROM THE NEIGHBOR AND MY COMPUTER IS RUNNING SLOW SO I HIT REPLY 3 TIMES WHIKE IT WAS FROZEN AND IT FINALLY COUGHT UP....BUT THE NOODLES ARE OFF DA HEEZEY FA SHEEZEY......IF U EVER GO TO JAIL YOULL LEARN HOW TO MAKE EM....THEY GOOD


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 28 2009, 03:39 AM~16108756
> *IM STEALING WIRELESS FROM THE NEIGHBOR AND MY COMPUTER IS RUNNING SLOW SO I HIT REPLY 3 TIMES WHIKE IT WAS FROZEN AND IT FINALLY COUGHT UP....BUT THE NOODLES ARE OFF DA HEEZEY FA SHEEZEY......IF U EVER GO TO JAIL YOULL LEARN HOW TO MAKE EM....THEY GOOD
> *


SHIT IM STEALING IT TOO..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I GOTTA SIT ALL CLOSE TO THE WALL IN MY KITCHEN HAHA!!


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 28 2009, 02:37 AM~16108751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: U NEED TOP RAMEN AND ALL THE OTHER INGREDIANTS TO MAKE A SPREAD


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 02:36 AM~16108748
> *I'M OUT FELLAS, BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME FO SHO,...
> AND REMEMBER YR A STUCK FUCK!!!! DON'T U FELL LIKE AN ASS...
> *


*AFTER COMING BACK DOWN AND U NEVER HIT UR SWITCH AGAIN AFTER I KEPT BANGING THE BUMPER AND ASKING FOR A BET BACK..
I'M SUPER STR8 WITH THAT!! I DON'T FELL OR LOOK LIKE AN ASS AT ALL!!

TRUTH IS HOMIE LOTS OF FOLKS ARE WONDERING WHY U DID NOT WANNA HOP AGAIN.
THEY CAN SEE FOR THEM SELF U WERE SCARED OF LOSEING WHEN U SEEN HOW HIGH THAT MALIBU WAS GETTING... 
U COULD HAVE MADE URSELF LOOK REAL GOOD AT THE END BUT U HAD NO COME BACK.. U RAN 2 THE FLAT BED.

THE L.A ****** WILL LAUGH AT CHA IF U DO THAT DOWN THERE!*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 28 2009, 03:41 AM~16108762
> *:nono:  :nono: U NEED TOP RAMEN AND ALL THE OTHER INGREDIANTS TO MAKE A SPREAD
> *


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 28 2009, 02:41 AM~16108761
> *SHIT IM STEALING IT TOO..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I GOTTA SIT ALL CLOSE TO THE WALL IN MY KITCHEN  HAHA!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT CAUSE IM SITTIN NEXT TO THE KITCHEN SINK CLOSE TO THE WINDOW STEALING MINES


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 28 2009, 02:39 AM~16108756
> *IM STEALING WIRELESS FROM THE NEIGHBOR AND MY COMPUTER IS RUNNING SLOW SO I HIT REPLY 3 TIMES WHIKE IT WAS FROZEN AND IT FINALLY COUGHT UP....BUT THE NOODLES ARE OFF DA HEEZEY FA SHEEZEY......IF U EVER GO TO JAIL YOULL LEARN HOW TO MAKE EM....THEY GOOD
> *



*UR ONE CRAZY MOFO TRAC..
THANKS FOR THE NIGHTS LAUGH HOMIE... :biggrin: 
SHIT MAKES ME WANNA GO POP IN SUM SHRIP FLAVOR RIGHT NOW..*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 28 2009, 03:41 AM~16108762
> *:nono:  :nono: U NEED TOP RAMEN AND ALL THE OTHER INGREDIANTS TO MAKE A SPREAD
> *


GOT IT WHAT ELSE I NEED!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 02:44 AM~16108772
> *UR ONE CRAZY MOFO TRAC..
> THANKS FOR THE NIGHTS LAUGH HOMIE...  :biggrin:
> SHIT MAKES ME WANNA GO POP IN SUM SHRIP FLAVOR RIGHT NOW..
> *


MIIX SOME CHEESE PUFFS IN THAT SHIT


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 28 2009, 02:44 AM~16108775
> *GOT IT WHAT ELSE I NEED!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


U NEED, CHEESE PUFFS OR CHEESE ITS, TIJUANA MAMMA SAUSAGE OR U CAN USE HOT DOGS OR HOT LINKS, LIL BIT OF SPAM, AND HOT SAUCE....BOIL SOME WATER LET IT COOL FOR 5 MINS PUT UR PACK OF NOODLES AND ADDITIVES IN A PLASTIC BAG POUR THE WATER IN , TIE THE BAG CLOSED TIGHT LET SIT FOR 15-20 MINS THEN OPEN POUR INTO A BOWL AND ENJOY JAIL HOUSE FOOD


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 28 2009, 02:45 AM~16108776
> *MIIX SOME CHEESE PUFFS IN THAT SHIT
> *


*I LIKE 2 MIX SMOKED OSTERS WITH SUM CRACKERS AND I'M IN HEAVEN!!*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 28 2009, 03:49 AM~16108781
> *U NEED, CHEESE PUFFS OR CHEESE ITS, TIJUANA MAMMA SAUSAGE OR U CAN USE HOT DOGS OR HOT LINKS, LIL BIT OF SPAM, AND HOT SAUCE....BOIL SOME WATER LET IT COOL FOR 5 MINS PUT UR PACK OF NOODLES AND ADDITIVES IN A PLASTIC BAG POUR THE WATER IN , TIE THE BAG CLOSED TIGHT LET SIT FOR 15-20 MINS THEN OPEN POUR INTO A BOWL AND ENJOY JAIL HOUSE FOOD
> *



SHIT I GOTTA SAVE THIS POST!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 02:49 AM~16108782
> *I LIKE 2 MIX SMOKED OSTERS WITH SUM CRACKERS AND I'M IN HEAVEN!!
> *


U CAN DO THAT...I DONT CAUSE I DONT EAT SEA FOOD


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*MAN I'M STARTING 2 FEEL LIKE AN SMOKER...
I'M TAKING MY ASS 2 SLEEP AFTER I WATCH THIS VIDEO ABOUT 20 MORE TIMES.. :biggrin: 

SUMBODY WAS YELLING STUCK FROM THERE SOUL ON UP, I HOPE HIS FUCKIN VOICE BOX IS GONE FOR A WEEK...

AFTER HITTING THAT BUMPER HE SHUTED HIS ASS UP!!!

I HAD FUN 2NITE S.D!! 

MUCH LUV AND GOD BLESS ALL!!! *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 28 2009, 02:54 AM~16108787
> *U CAN DO THAT...I DONT CAUSE I DONT EAT SEA FOOD
> *


DAAMN THAT'S FUCKED UP BECAUSE THE OSTERS ARE GOOD FOR THE POKEYMON...
SORRY FOR U, UNLESS U GOT ANOTHER POKEY CHEAT CODE THAT WORKS WITH TOP RAMON.


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 04:00 AM~16108794
> *DAAMN THAT'S FUCKED UP BECAUSE THE OSTERS ARE GOOD FOR THE POKEYMON...
> SORRY FOR U, UNLESS U GOT ANOTHER POKEY CHEAT CODE THAT WORKS WITH TOP RAMON.
> *


see u later im out!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WTF YOU DOING TONE...??????


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 02:58 AM~16108792
> *MAN I'M STARTING 2 FEEL LIKE AN SMOKER...
> I'M TAKING MY ASS 2 SLEEP AFTER I WATCH THIS VIDEO ABOUT 20 MORE TIMES..  :biggrin:
> 
> *



=================================
*
YEA WATCH THE VIDEO CLOSELY, WATCH THE PASSENGER SIDE HOW BIG BOY AND YR SON START PUSHING ON THE CAR! STUCK CHUCK!!*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 03:20 AM~16108717
> *DON'T LOOK 2 STUCK 2 ME MR. 98 INCHES... :x:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*GOOD LOOKING OUT FIVENINE619

DAMN DO U HEAR MY BUMPER CRASHING WHILE THAT ***** WAS OVER THERE STUCK!!!!

LOOK AT THAT ****** FACE HE DIDN'T KNOW WHAT TO DO LOL!!! HE CHANGED THE MOTOR AND STUCK EVEN HARDER U LOOSSSEEEE

YAA TRICK YAAAA NOOO IT'S MORE LIKE STUCK TRICK STUCK!!! THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN U WOLF ALL ON THE NET BUDDY!!* :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 28 2009, 10:06 AM~16110352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   the wagon is working !!!!!!


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 28 2009, 11:06 AM~16110352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 

:buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
WOW!! THAT WAS BAD!!
AND THE SAY IT WASNT DOING 106..


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 02:58 AM~16108792
> *MAN I'M STARTING 2 FEEL LIKE AN SMOKER...
> I'M TAKING MY ASS 2 SLEEP AFTER I WATCH THIS VIDEO ABOUT 20 MORE TIMES..  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


==============

*STUCK FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!*</span>


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> ==============
> 
> *I DID WATCH 2 TIMES ALREADY AND IF U NOTICE LAYITLOW... THE ****** WENT FROM TALKING AND YELLING ON THIS CLIP 2 QUIT TIME ON THE CLIP BELOW...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 11:39 AM~16110638
> *==============
> 
> STUCK FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> ...


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 11:21 AM~16110475
> *G
> LOOK AT THAT ****** FACE HE DIDN'T KNOW WHAT TO DO LOL!!! HE CHANGED THE MOTOR AND STUCK EVEN HARDER  U LOOSSSEEEE
> :biggrin:
> *



WHO DID'NT KNOW WAT 2 DO....
I CHANGED MY MOTORS AND GOT BACK 2 BIZZNESS AND U RAN ON THE FLAT BED... hno:hno:

I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH UR TOW TRUCK DRIVER AND HE ASK ME WHY HE WAS SCARED 2 HOP AGAIN.... I THINK HE KNEW UR SHIT WAS GOING 2 SERVE HIM BECAUSE UR SHIT START WORKING STEFEEZY....

CALL HIM AND ASK FOR URSELF... :biggrin:


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

> > ==============
> >
> > *I DID WATCH 2 TIMES ALREADY AND IF U NOTICE LAYITLOW... THE ****** WENT FROM TALKING AND YELLING ON THIS CLIP 2 QUIT TIME ON THE CLIP BELOW...
> >
> > ...


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 25 2009, 09:20 PM~16090691
> *:0  :0  :0
> you copied my trunk in the impala!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

****** R U BLIND???????? DO U LIVE ON THE SAME PLANET AS US????

WATCH THE VIDEO I SERVED YR MUTHA FUCKEN ASS THERE WAS NO NEED TO KEEP JUMING WITH U IT WAS A RAP FROM THE START!!!!! YR A STUCK FUCK ACCEPT IT!! U HAD PEEPS PULLING YR SHIT DOWN ON THAT VIDEO (WATCH THE PASS. SIDE) AND IT WAS STILL STICKING.... YR SHIT FLOATS!!! MY SHIT CHECKS!!!! REMEMBER THAT...... MATTER OF FACT TURN THE VOLUME UP ON THE VIDEO........ 

BOTTOM LINE IS U GOT YR ASS BUSTED!!!!* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@Dec 28 2009, 11:54 AM~16110768
> *FUCKIN SUCKS BALLS
> *


lol


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

can we get a round 2?


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Dec 28 2009, 02:41 AM~16108762
> *:nono:  :nono: U NEED TOP RAMEN AND ALL THE OTHER INGREDIANTS TO MAKE A SPREAD
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: TJ MAMAS,HOTCHEETOS,INSTANT BEANS ,,OHHH CANT FORGET A PLASTIC BAG AND HOT WATER


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 28 2009, 02:34 AM~16108744
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


dont forget the cheetos,chicken patty,fritos,etc :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 28 2009, 11:58 AM~16110808
> *can we get a round 2?
> *


=======================================

*HELL YEA, AFTER NEW YEARS THOUGH...... I GOT TO MAKE A FEW ADJUSTMENTS BEFORE WE HEAD TO L.A THIS WEEKEND....... AND BESIDE FO SHO HAS TO STOP THAT PIECE OF SHIT FROM STICKING...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 11:39 AM~16110638
> *==============
> 
> <span style='color:red'>I GUESS WERE IN THE SAME BOAT....* :rofl::rofl:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 25 2009, 03:39 PM~16088725
> *I HOPE UR READY BABY BOY...  I'M READY 2 RUMBLE!!!
> LET'S SEE IF U CAN BEAT THESE 70/75 INCHES!!!
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 28 2009, 11:58 AM~16110808
> *can we get a round 2?
> *


*
UR LETTING OUR S.D PATNA DOWN ALREADY.. :biggrin: WAT A JOKE FIVENIVE619 THIS FELLA IS ALL TALK NO WALK..
SORRY FOR THE LET DOWN S.D!! *


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*I DECIDED TO LET THAT BIG ASS "L" U TOOK LAST NIGHT EAT U UP INSIDE....*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@Dec 28 2009, 11:54 AM~16110768
> *DON'T TELL ME THAT 13 YEAR OLD PUSHED THE CAR DOWN BY HIMSELF?
> AND I DON'T SEE ALOT OF FEET OR PEEPS AROUND THE CAR..*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 12:22 PM~16111021
> *I DECIDED TO LET THAT BIG ASS "L" U TOOK LAST NIGHT EAT U UP INSIDE....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



*U LOOK BAD HOMIE... UR LOWRIDER STRIPS ARE FALLING FAST....

JUST RECEIVED ANOTHER CALL ON UR ACTION..

I ALWAYS POST WIN,LOSE OR DRAW IMMA DO WAT I GOTTA DO.. SO TRUST ME AFTER BEATING U MANY AND MANY MORE TIMES. ONE LOST DUE 2 MOTORS AND A FUCKED UP BUMPER DOES NOT EAT ME UP AT ALL PIMP JUICE!!!*


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*DAMN ***** HOW MANY EXCUSES U GONNA MAKE ON VIDEO.....

1. BAD BATTERY

2. BAD MOTORS

3. BAD BUMPER 

4. IT WAS TOO DARK AND COLD LAST NIGHT....


THE TRUTH IS YR BIG ASS MOUTH MADE U LOOK LIKE AN ASS LAST NIGHT! *

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## bumpsteady (Jan 15, 2009)

that mutha fucka was workin mane :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 12:35 PM~16111120
> *<span style='color:red'>NOT EXCUSES PIMP.. U MEAN FACTS!!! :biggrin:
> 1. HERE'S THE BAD MOTOR..
> 
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*S.D U GUYS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME 2 COME 2 OUR CITY MEETING 2DAY!

WERE HAVING A VOTE ON SHOULD WE HOP AGAINST OUR S.D HOPPIN RIVALS ON THE 1ST OR NOT.

ME AND A FEW OTHERS PATNAS SAY HELL YEA!

2 ME THEY DON'T KEEP IT S.D!!!

1. THEY CALLED THE L.A HOMIES 2 TELL THEM EVERYTHING THAT HAPPEN LAST NIGHT.
2. THEY JUMPED ON THIS POST INSTEAD OF OUR BUMPER CHECKIN S.D POST JUST 2 LOOK GOOD FOR THE L.A PATNAS..
3. THEM ****** AIN'T GONNA JUMP WITH HHH OR ALLSTARS PERIOD!! 
4. THESE FOOLS TOOK PICTURES OF MY SHIT AND TOLD HIM EVERY THING ABOUT MY CAR SENT IT 2 DARREL KNOWING DAAMN WELL I'M TRYING 2 PUT ON FOR OUR CITY... S.D

I SAY FUCK UMM AND LETS SEE THERE ASS ON THE 1ST.. 2 THE REAL S.D STR8 GAMERS RIDAZ U KNOW WHO U ARE... :h5::h5: THIS HAS NOTHING 2 DO WITH U. :no::no: BUT U DO KNOW WE HAVE A FEW CITY BUSTERS IN THE TOWN RIGHT.... 

HOLLA AT ME FOR MEETING INFO 619-920-2006*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

keep it SD vs LA repp ur city.. keep the in town beef in town and why are u showing the videos and letting these outta towners size u up :loco: :loco: my rider is gettin a make over and i might be speakin out of line but its just my 2 cents


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 12:39 PM~16111569
> *S.D U GUYS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME 2 COME 2 OUR CITY MEETING 2DAY!
> 
> WERE HAVING A VOTE ON SHOULD WE HOP AGAINST OUR S.D HOPPIN RIVALS ON THE 1ST OR NOT.
> ...


I DO HAVE TO AGREE THAT THATS NOT THE BIZZ! DONT AND DINT SEE A POINT IN ALLWAYS CALLIN THEM DUDES LIKE THERE GODS!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 28 2009, 01:13 AM~16108333
> *either way la cant fuck with these sd cars!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 10 2009, 06:46 PM~15941325
> *I DON'T KNOW WHO LIED 2 U PIMP... :dunno:
> BIG SUGE DID'NT MAKE NO BODY EAT NO KIND OF CHEESE OUT HERE IN S.D! :nono:
> AND WHEN BIG AL WAS HERE THEM ****** DID'NT DO SHIT WITH THAT STUCK WAGON AKA MALIBU STUCK! :nono:
> ...


*
==================================================

 I FOUND THIS POST ON ANOTHER TOPIC..HERE FO SHO IS RUNNING HIS MOUTH TO THE L.A CATS...
AND HERE IS ME SERVING HIS MUTHA FUCKA BIG MOUTH ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I THINK U NEED TO KEEP THAT NAME FOR YOURSELF "MALIBU STUCK" PLAYA!! :twak: :buttkick: :banghead: :roflmao: :roflmao: 












*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

u guys ready for l,A ;;don't worry 714 will be in da house</span>


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN619_@Dec 28 2009, 03:44 PM~16113111
> *u guys ready  for  l,A      ;;don't worry 619  will be in da house</span>
> *


big al said it :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 28 2009, 05:44 PM~16113111
> *u guys ready  for  l,A      ;;don't worry 714  will be in da house</span>
> *


 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 28 2009, 04:44 PM~16113111
> *u guys ready  for  l,A      ;;don't worry 714  will be in da house</span>
> *


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 12:20 PM~16110991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats some good shit


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Dec 28 2009, 01:48 PM~16111641
> *keep it SD vs LA repp ur city..  keep the in town beef in town and why are u showing the videos and letting these outta towners size u up :loco:  :loco: my rider is gettin a make over and i might be speakin out of line but its just my 2 cents
> *



*I HEAR YA BIG HOMIE, BUT THEY DID NOT KEEP OUR BEEF IN TOWN SO WHY SHOULD I??
AND WE HAD 2 SHOW THE VIDEO OUR THEY WOULD HAVE KEPT LYING SAYING THE CAR NEVER CAME DOWN.. KNOWING DAAMN WELL WAT HAPPENED LAST NIGHT!!

PS. UR 2 CENTS COUNT BIG HOMIE BUT IF THE L.A BOYS INVITE THEM 2 A RAIDER GAME.
I BET MONEY THEY SHOW UP IN BLACK AND GREY NOT BLUE AND *GOLD!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSSDIDDY_@Dec 28 2009, 02:13 PM~16111841
> *I DO HAVE TO AGREE THAT THATS NOT THE BIZZ! DONT AND DINT SEE A POINT IN ALLWAYS CALLIN THEM DUDES LIKE THERE GODS!
> *



*THEY ARE GODS 2 THEM DUDES, AND THAT'S WHY I'M THINKING ABOUT GOING AGAINST THE GRAIN ON THE 1ST..

THE FUNNY THING IS EVERY CAR THEY GOT DONE OUT THERE, I HEAR THEM DUDES REDO HALF OF THE TIME. AND THEY STILL BALL SWANG!! *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 03:15 PM~16112295
> *==================================================
> I FOUND THIS POST ON ANOTHER TOPIC..HERE FO SHO IS RUNNING HIS MOUTH TO THE L.A CATS...
> AND HERE IS ME SERVING HIS MUTHA FUCKA BIG MOUTH ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



*I MEAN LISTEN 2 THIS CITY BUSTER S.D...
THE ***** SAID I WAS RUNNING MY MOUTH 2 THE L.A CATS... WHICH I'M SUPPOSE 2 DO BECAUSE NONE OF U ****** WILL STAND UP FOR THE SUNNY S.D!

THAN HE SAY...
HERE IS ME SERVING HIS MUTHA FUCKA BIG MOUTH ASS!!!

IT'S CLEAR AS DAY THIS ***** WAS AND STILL IS TAKEING UP FOR L.A!!

HOW ARE U GONNA RESPOND 2 ME TALKING SHIT 2 L.A CAT ON A L.A POST??

MAN FUCK THE VOTE I GOTTA SEE THIS CAT AND HIS WAGON IN HIS 2ND TOWN ON THE 1ST!
MY BAD S.D!! BUT THIS ***** HAS BEEN EXPOSED IN MY EYES!!

LIKE I SAID BEFORE...
IF HE GETS INVITED 2 A RAIDER GAME HE WILL BE DRESSED UP IN BLACK AND GREY!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutty boi_@Dec 28 2009, 11:03 PM~16117646
> *thats some good shit
> *


*YEA IT WAS SUM GOOD SHIT BUT SOON AS I FIXED THE MOTORS.
MR. RUN AWAY DID NOT WANNA HOP ANYMORE. THIS DUDE RAN ON THE TOW TRUCK..*

*IF U NOTICE HE WENT FROM YELLING 2 NO YELLING!!*


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*YEA WATCH THE VIDEO CLOSELY.... U SEE PEES ON THE PASSANGER SIDE PUSHING AND PULLING ON THE CAR THEN AT THE END OF THE VIDEO U ALSO SEE SOMEONE ON THE DRIVER SIDE PUSHING ON THE CAR.... NICE TRY BUT LIKE I SAID YR A STUCK FUCK...... THEIR WAS NO NEED TO JUMP MY CAR AGAIN, I ALREADY BUSTED YR SHIT UP!*


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> ,Dec 10 2009, 06:46 PM~15941325]*I DON'T KNOW WHO LIED 2 U PIMP... :dunno:
> BIG SUGE DID'NT MAKE NO BODY EAT NO KIND OF CHEESE OUT HERE IN S.D! :nono:
> AND WHEN BIG AL WAS HERE THEM ****** DID'NT DO SHIT WITH THAT STUCK WAGON AKA MALIBU STUCK! :nono:
> THEM ****** AIN'T BROUGHT THAT STUCK WAGON OUT IN MONTHS AND MORE MONTHS!!! :nono:
> ...


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*LET ME CLEAR THE AIR FOR MY S.D PEEPS.....

ON NEW YEARS STRAIGHT GAME IS TAKING 9-11CARS TO L.A INCLUDING 4 HOPPERS TO JUMP WITH THE OUT OF TOWNERS ONLY!!!!

ON THE WAY HOME IF U STILL HAVE AN HAIR UP YR ASS FO SHO WE CAN PULL OVER AND I CAN SERVE YR STUCK FUCK MALIBU....*
:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 29 2009, 09:25 AM~16121270
> *LET ME CLEAR THE AIR FOR MY S.D PEEPS.....
> 
> ON NEW YEARS STRAIGHT GAME IS TAKING 9-11CARS TO L.A INCLUDING 4 HOPPERS TO JUMP WITH THE OUT OF TOWNERS ONLY!!!!
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

THATS SOME GOOD SHIT RITE THERE CHUGA CHUGA... :thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 29 2009, 10:25 AM~16121270
> *LET ME CLEAR THE AIR FOR MY S.D PEEPS.....
> 
> ON NEW YEARS STRAIGHT GAME IS TAKING 9-11CARS TO L.A INCLUDING 4 HOPPERS TO JUMP WITH THE OUT OF TOWNERS ONLY!!!!
> ...


*WELL MUCH PROPS 2 THE GAMERS FOR BRINGING 9-11 CARS 2 PUT IT DOWN IN L.A. BUT 1 OTTA THEM 4 HOPPERS STEFEEZY GOTTA SEE. PERIOD POINT BLANK!!!

AND SINCE U WANNA CLEAR THE AIR 2 UR S.D PEEPS. EXPLAIN HOW U CALLED L.A AND TOLD THEM EVERYTHING ABOUT MY CAR KNOWING I'M GOING 2 SEE THEM.
U TELLING THEM U WON IS ONE THING, TELLING THEM EVERYTHING ABOUT THE CAR IS ANOTHER!!

AFTER WE GET IT OVER WITH THEN U CAN GO ABOUT UR DAY OR WE CAN DO IT AGAIN BEFORE THE FIRST.. UR CHOICE!! I HEAR THE HOP IS ON SUNDAY, IF SO LETS DO IT FOR OUR CITY ON FRIDAY FOR THE NEW YEARS...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 29 2009, 09:39 AM~16120903
> *YEA WATCH THE VIDEO CLOSELY.... U SEE PEES ON THE PASSANGER SIDE PUSHING AND PULLING ON THE CAR THEN AT THE END OF THE VIDEO U ALSO SEE SOMEONE ON THE DRIVER SIDE PUSHING ON THE CAR.... NICE TRY BUT LIKE I SAID YR A STUCK FUCK......  THEIR WAS NO NEED TO JUMP MY CAR AGAIN, I ALREADY BUSTED YR SHIT UP!
> *


*WELL PAUSE THE VIDEO LIKE U DID THE LAST ONE AND POST IT, ALL I SEE IS A 13 YEAR OLD AND BIG BOY ON THE LEFT SIDE AND NO ONE ON THE RIGHT!!

CALL IT HOW U WANT, STUCK FUCK IS COMING 2 SEE YA MR. RAIDER FAN!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 28 2009, 12:53 AM~16108147
> *YA FO SHORT AND LAME FAME CANT FUCK WITH H.H.H AND STRAIGHT GAME!!!!
> *



*LIKE I SAID S.D SUM OF THESE CATS IS BLACK AND GREY L.A 2 ME...
IT'S A TEAM THANG...
AND BIG JOHN SAID IT!! :biggrin: 

SEE YA'LL SUDAY OR SOONER!!*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

SUP PORTER AND FA SHO :wave:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Dec 29 2009, 01:05 PM~16122710
> *SUP PORTER AND FA SHO :wave:
> *


*
WAT IT DO PIMP JUICE...
WATS UR HOOK UP, I WAS TRYING 2 HOLLA AT CHA!!*


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

IS THE HOP GOING DOWN FRIDAY OR SUNDAY ???


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Dec 29 2009, 01:13 PM~16122767
> *IS THE HOP GOING DOWN FRIDAY OR SUNDAY ???
> *



x2


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*STRAIGHT GAME IS GOING UP THEIR NEW YEARS DAY....*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

yea dat


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 29 2009, 01:44 PM~16123011
> *STRAIGHT GAME IS GOING UP THEIR NEW YEARS DAY....
> *


*IF U DON'T COME OUT AND PLAY BEFORE HAND...
FA $HO RIDAZ WILL BE RIGHT BEHIND YA WAITING FOR U 2 GET OFF THE TOW TRUCK! :biggrin: :yes:

A S.D U REMEBER WHEN DON DON BROKE AND THEY ASKED ME 2 WAIT 2 FIX THERE SHIT FOR A REMATCH.
WE ALL WAITED FOR AN HR LIKE REAL RIDAZ FOR THERE GET BACK. THAN GAVE MY HOMIE A TOW HOME LIKE A REAL HOMIE SHOULD!
BUT THERE TOP MEMBER COULD'NT GIVE ME NO GET BACK SUNDAY NIGHT!
WAT PART OF THE GAME IS THAT *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*ATT: LAYITLOW/S.D FRED AND SUGG DID ALL THAT LIEING ABOUT HOW I STUCK THE WHOLE NIGHT!!
2 U L.A HOMIEZ U WILL SEE THAT THEY DO NOT KEEP IT REAL!!
PLEASE DO NOT JUDGE THE WHOLE S.D BECAUSE OF THEM.
FUCK WITH A REAL S.D RIDA THAN JUDGE MY TOWN..

LOOK AT THIS LOOSER, QUIETER THAN A CHURCH MOUSE ON A SUNDAY. NOW I SEE WHY U DID'NT WANNA HOP AGAIN...
AND NOW THAT I THINK ABOUT IT. U GOT SERVED AND BUMPER CHECK!! UR ASS WAS STILL IN THE PIT AND 2 SCARED 2 DO IT SIDE BY SIDE...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*BIG THANGZ AND FIVENINE I OWE BOTH OF U ****** A MEAL!
U GUYS JUST HELP EXPOSE THIS CITY BUSTER!!

I DON'T SEE NO ONE PUSHING SHIT IN THE BACK...
MAN I FEEL SO GOOD I GOTTA START A NEW POST..
THANK U GUYS TIMES 10 AND WHEN EVER U GET HUNGRY JUST ASK. I WILL DELIVER OR BUY ON THE SCEEN OR L.A*

*FOR THE RECORD SUGG DID NOT WIN SHIT!!!
HE WAS STILL IN THE PIT WHEN I HOP AND WE NEVER WENT SIDE 2 SIDE BECAUSE HE WAS 2 SCARED 2 MOVE OVER..*

AND I LUV THE SUPER MAN SIGN IN THE BACK... :biggrin: DAT SHIT LOOK GOOD!!




[/quote]


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> *I DID SEE ABOUT FIVE DUSTY ****** PUSHING AND PULLING ON THAT STUCK FUCK!!!!!!!*


CAN U PLEASE POINT OUT 2 DUSTY ****** PUSHING AND PULLING ON THAT STUCK FUCK...

HOMIE U MAKE UP MORE STORY'S THAN MY 4 YEAR DAUGHTER!!!
THE LORD TOLD U THE TRUTH SHALL SET U FREE...

BUT U DID'NT LISTEN.. :twak: :twak:




[/quote]


----------



## RUSSDIDDY (Oct 15, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

FA SHO that bitch was workin


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*DAMN I SEE ME SERVING YR ASS REALLY GOT U FUCKED UP INSIDE FO SHO.. LOL, HAD TO START A NEW TOPIC AND ALL..

KEEP SHIT 100... NOT ONLY DID U CHANGE THE MOTORS BUT U ALSO ADJUSTED THE CHAINS AND BROUGHT THE CAR DOWN, OR DID U FORGET THAT?? Y U THINK I WAS YELLING "ONLY 90 INCHES" ON THAT VIDEO....

BOTTOM LINE IS DURING THE BATTLE YR SHIT WAS LOCKED UP AT A HEIGHT U THOUGHT U WERE WORKING AT AND GOT STUCK AND THEN DUG THE FUCK OUT
MY POINT WAS PROVEN & NO NEED TO KEEP JUMPING MY SHIT... U HAD TO KEEP JUMPING YR SHIT CAUSE U WERE OUT THEIR LOOKIN LIKE AN ASS!!

THOSE OTHER VIDEOS R SHOWING YR SHIT FLOATING AND COMING DOWN AFTER U CHAINED THAT PIECE OF SHIT DOWN... 

NEXT TIME STAY READY SO U DON'T HAVE TO LOOK STUPID IN FRONT OF THE WHOLE S.D AND RUSH TO GET READY AFTER GETTIN BUMPER CHECKED :buttkick: .....U LOOSE, GET OVER IT, AND DON'T WORRY IMA SERVE YR ASS AGAIN THIS WEEKEND ...

I'M OUT LAYITLOW SEE YA'LL THIS WEEKEND * :wave:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 30 2009, 02:23 PM~16135046
> *6 MORE DAYZ, I CAN'T WAIT... :h5:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Dec 30 2009, 01:28 PM~16134591
> *FA SHO that bitch was workin
> *


*GOOD LOOKING OUT BIG HOMIE... :thumbsup:*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> *GOOD LOOKING OUT BIG HOMIE... :thumbsup:*
> [/quote :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

He was there not hopping tho


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Jan 5 2010, 07:48 PM~16195798
> *He was there not hopping tho
> *



THESE PAGES ARE SO QUITE NOW


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

GO HARD LA CAR CLUB, NEXT LEVEL LA CAR CLUB,HANG EM HIGH LA CAR CLUB,COMPTON IV LIFE, BEACH CITY , DEDICATED RIDERZ ARE JUST A FEW OF THE CLUBS COMING TO TAKE DOWN CITY TO CITY AND THA CITY SLICKAS. THEY TURNED THEIR BACK ON LA IN THIS HOP GAMESO NOW THAT THE FIGHT IS OVER, LA IS GONNA DEAL WITH THESE CLOWNS. AND BANG ON EM AND SWANG ON EM UNTIL THEY LAY THEM PLAQUES DOWN! THEY WASNT USING THEM ANYWAY!


----------

